# BSOD while playing games



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been getting random BSOD while playing games for about month or two, sometimes they happen at random, sometimes they appear after I've played for minute and sometimes they seem to disappear and then suddenly come back. But I've noted that they only happen in games like CS:GO and League of Legends but not in games like Civ V.

But here are the required fields, and I uploaded required files, but I proably uploaded PERFMON file wrong.

· OS - Windows 8.1 Pro
· 64-bit
· Windows 8 Pro
· I bought from retailer.
· CPU = 1 year, Video Card = 2-3 years, Motherboard = 1 year, Power Supply = 1 year
· Recently re-installed Windows 8by installing a new hard disk.
· 4-5 times

· ADM FX(tm)-6300-Six-core-processor
· GeoForce 550 Ti
· Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
· Power Supply CoolerMaster 600w

· System Manufacturer - Self-built
· Exact model number - Self-built

Desktop

Best of luck!


----------



## thisisu (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi,

Because the dump files provided seem very inconsistent with one another, I'd first like to make sure it's not a RAM error. 

Run memtest for 8 passes, let me know the number of errors (if any) were found.

*Memtest86+:*

*Download Memtest86+ here:*

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

*Which should I download?*

You can either download the pre-compiled .ISO that you would burn to a CD and then boot from the CD, or you can download the auto-installer for the USB key. What this will do is format your USB drive, make it a bootable device, and then install the necessary files. Both do the same job, it's just up to you which you choose, or which you have available (whether it's CD or USB).

Do note that some older generation motherboards do not support USB-based booting, therefore your only option is CD (or Floppy if you really wanted to). 

*How Memtest works (you don't need to read, it's only for those interested in the specifics):*

Memtest uses algorithms (specifically two), namely moving inversion & what is deemed Modulo-X. Essentially, the first algorithm fills the memory with a pattern. Starting at the low address, it checks to see if the pattern was changed (it should not have been), writes the patterns complement, increments the address, and repeats. Starting at the highest address (as opposed to the lowest), it follows the same checklist.

The reason for the second algorithm is due to a few limitations, with the first being that not all adjacent cells are being tested for interaction due to modern chips being 4 to 16 bits wide regarding data storage. With that said, patterns are used to go ahead and ensure that all adjacent cells have at least been written with all possible one and zero combinations.

The second is that caching, buffering and out of order execution will interfere with the moving inversions algorithm. However, the second algorithm used is not affected by this. For starting offsets of 0-20, the algorithm will write every 20th location with a pattern, write all other locations with the patterns complement, repeat the previous one (or more) times, and then check every 20th location for the previously mentioned pattern.

Now that you know how Memtest actually works, it's important to know that the tests it goes through all mean something different. It goes from Test 0 through Test 12, many of which use either one or the other algorithm discussed above, among many other things.

*Any other questions, they can most likely be answered by reading this great guide here:*

FAQ : please read before posting


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I ran that Memory Test once with no errors, but I will do 8 passes when I go to bed, since it takes several hours.

But I experienced 3 crashes while playing League of Legends. Each with a BSOD, so i'll include those minidumbs here, if they help anything. I'll post MemoryTest results once I have done 8 passes of it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I agree the dumps are very random this usually indicates a hardware issue make sure you are using Memtest86*+* and not Memtest86 or the Windows memory test.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

OK, I have now run MemTest86+ 8 passes, but I experienced 0 errors.


----------



## thisisu (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok great. Try testing the hard drive using Seatools (not for SSDs)

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

OK, I ran SeaTools test using "Short Test" and the result was "Passed", so I think problems is not in hard drive.


----------



## thisisu (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok good. Please follow Step 5A if possible of the previous linked guide.



> *Step 5A*: If posting on a forum be sure to provide a picture of the final result. To post a picture use a external camera such as a cell phone and upload it to the forum.


__

Next, update the below drivers, prioritizing those with an older date. Information about each driver is under this code box.

*3rd party drivers - sorted by date*

```
**************************Thu Apr 30 10:26:36.603 2015 (UTC - 5:00)**************************
AODDriver2.sys              Tue Mar  6 03:55:00 2012 (4F55DEF4)
Rt630x64.sys                Tue Jun 12 08:37:53 2012 (4FD74631)
usbfilter.sys               Tue Jun 19 06:07:40 2012 (4FE05D7C)
amd_sata.sys                Mon Jul 23 13:34:48 2012 (500D9948)
amd_xata.sys                Mon Jul 23 13:34:52 2012 (500D994C)
AODDriver2.sys              Mon Sep 24 01:37:33 2012 (505FFFAD)
AppleCharger.sys            Wed Oct 24 19:51:02 2012 (50888CF6)
RTKVHD64.sys                Tue Oct 30 04:51:36 2012 (508FA328)
RzFilter.sys                Thu Apr  3 10:39:47 2014 (533D80C3)
RzDxgk.sys                  Thu Apr  3 10:39:50 2014 (533D80C6)
rzpmgrk.sys                 Thu Apr 17 14:36:12 2014 (53502D2C)
netr28ux.sys                Wed Oct  8 06:50:37 2014 (5435250D)
nvhda64v.sys                Thu Oct  9 12:02:27 2014 (5436BFA3)
rzpnk.sys                   Fri Oct 17 14:38:10 2014 (54417022)
nvvad64v.sys                Thu Nov 20 09:33:54 2014 (546E09E2)
rzendpt.sys                 Tue Dec 30 03:32:47 2014 (54A2713F)
rzudd.sys                   Tue Dec 30 03:32:50 2014 (54A27142)
rzmpos.sys                  Tue Dec 30 03:33:12 2014 (54A27158)
NvStreamKms.sys             Tue Mar 17 01:19:52 2015 (5507C788)
nvlddmkm.sys                Wed Apr  8 15:32:37 2015 (55259065)
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AODDriver2.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt630x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*usbfilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amd_sata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amd_xata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AODDriver2.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AppleCharger.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTKVHD64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RzFilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RzDxgk.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*rzpmgrk.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*netr28ux.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvhda64v.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*rzpnk.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvvad64v.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*rzendpt.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*rzudd.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*rzmpos.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*NvStreamKms.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*

If this does not stop the BSOD's, then please run Driver Verifier according to these instructions:

*Driver Verifier:*

*What is Driver Verifier?*

Driver Verifier monitors Windows kernel-mode drivers, graphics drivers, and even 3rd party drivers to detect illegal function calls or actions that might corrupt the system. Driver Verifier can subject the Windows drivers to a variety of stresses and tests to find improper behavior. 

Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be causing the issues at hand, enabling Driver Verifier will help us see which specific driver is causing the problem.

*Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*

Vista - START | type rstrui - create a restore point
Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point" 
Windows 8/8.1 - Restore Point - Create in Windows 8

*How to enable Driver Verifier:*

Start > type "verifier" without the quotes > Select the following options -

*1.* Select - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
*2.* Select - "Select individual settings from a full list"
*3.* Check the following boxes -
- Special Pool
- Pool Tracking
- Force IRQL Checking
- Deadlock Detection
- Security Checks (only on Windows 7 & 8/8.1)
- DDI compliance checking (only on Windows 8/8.1)
- Miscellaneous Checks
*4.* Select - "Select driver names from a list"
*5.* Click on the "Provider" tab. This will sort all of the drivers by the provider.
*6.* Check EVERY box that is *NOT *provided by Microsoft / Microsoft Corporation.
*7.* Click on Finish.
*8.* Restart.

*Important information regarding Driver Verifier:*

- Perhaps the most important which I will now clarify as this has been misunderstood often, enabling Driver Verifier by itself is *not! *a solution, but instead a diagnostic utility. It will tell us if a driver is causing your issues, but again it will not outright solve your issues. 

- If Driver Verifier finds a violation, the system will BSOD. To expand on this a bit more for the interested, specifically what Driver Verifier actually does is it looks for any driver making illegal function calls, causing memory leaks, etc. When and/if this happens, system corruption occurs if allowed to continue. When Driver Verifier is enabled per my instructions above, it is monitoring _*all *_3rd party drivers (as we have it set that way) and when it catches a driver attempting to do this, it will quickly flag that driver as being a troublemaker, and bring down the system safely before any corruption can occur.

- After enabling Driver Verifier and restarting the system, depending on the culprit, if for example the driver is on start-up, you may not be able to get back into normal Windows because Driver Verifier will detect it in violation almost straight away, and as stated above, that will cause / force a BSOD.

*If this happens, do not panic, do the following:*

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > Search > type "cmd" without the quotes.

- To turn off Driver Verifier, type in cmd "verifier /reset" without the quotes.

- Restart and boot into normal Windows.

*If your OS became corrupt or you cannot boot into Windows after disabling verifier via Safe Mode: *

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > type "system restore" without the quotes.

- Choose the restore point you created earlier.

-- Note that Safe Mode for Windows 8/8.1 is a bit different, and you may need to try different methods: 5 Ways to Boot into Safe Mode in Windows 8 & Windows 8.1

*How long should I keep Driver Verifier enabled for?*

I recommend keeping it enabled for at least 24 hours. If you don't BSOD by then, disable Driver Verifier. I will usually say whether or not I'd like for you to keep it enabled any longer.

*My system BSOD'd with Driver Verifier enabled, where can I find the crash dumps?*

- If you have the system set to generate Small Memory Dumps, they will be located in *%systemroot%\Minidump*.

- If you have the system set to generate Kernel Memory Dumps, _*it *_will be located in *%systemroot% and labeled MEMORY.DMP*.

*Any other questions can most likely be answered by this article:*

Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't see a reason I should post a picture of a successful scan, but I'll install those drivers and report back if I still encounter BSOD.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

Actually I'm gonna try Driver Verifier. I tried it once, but It crashed on startup, but I didn't know it was supposed to do that, so I think it might provide us hints for the problems.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I ran the Verifier, and it crashed on startup. And it seems to be linked to a Razer Driver, minidumps below for more info.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the Razor support driver is causing a problem, 
rzpmgrk.sys Thu Apr 17 15:36:12 2014
check here for any newer ones> Razer Support

If there are not any newer ones then try uninstalling them and using the default MS mouse drivers.

Another strange item, it seems you have 3 different AOD(AMD Overdrive) drivers installed and loaded at the same time.
AODDriver2.sys Tue Mar 6 04:55:00 2012 (4F55DEF4)
AODDriver2.sys Mon Sep 24 02:37:33 2012 (505FFFAD)
AODDriver2.sys Tue Oct 29 20:58:36 2013 (527059BC)

You may want to try removing all the ATI/AMD drivers as AOD usually comes with the Catalyst/Fuel package. You can then install the the video driver only without the cat package> ATI video cards - DRIVER ONLY installation procedure - Sysnative Forums


```
**************************Fri May  1 13:13:13.938 2015 (UTC - 4:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\627\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.3.9600.16384 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\050115-14593-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available


************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
OK                                             c:\symbols
Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9600 MP (6 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9600.17736.amd64fre.winblue_r9.150322-1500
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`b2a89000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`b2d62850
Debug session time: Fri May  1 13:13:13.938 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:44.732
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {f6, 50, ffffe001145798c0, fffff8018cab5430}

*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mssmbios.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rzpmgrk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rzpmgrk.sys
Probably caused by : rzpmgrk.sys ( rzpmgrk+1430 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

4: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000000000f6, Referencing user handle as KernelMode.
Arg2: 0000000000000050, Handle value being referenced.
Arg3: ffffe001145798c0, Address of the current process.
Arg4: fffff8018cab5430, Address inside the driver that is performing the incorrect reference.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  wermgr.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16384 (debuggers(dbg).130821-1623) amd64fre

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800b310e6b0 to fffff800b2bd9ca0

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd000`ca3bd178 fffff800`b310e6b0 : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`000000f6 00000000`00000050 ffffe001`145798c0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd000`ca3bd180 fffff800`b3113fa0 : ffffe001`145798c0 00000000`00000000 ffffe001`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
ffffd000`ca3bd1c0 fffff800`b2fbb2df : 00000000`00000000 ffffe001`0ef52340 ffffd000`ca3bd460 ffffe001`1457c880 : nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b8
ffffd000`ca3bd2a0 fffff800`b2e28915 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`00000002 ffffe001`0ef52340 fffff800`b2e28800 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x742f
ffffd000`ca3bd340 fffff800`b2eb706e : 00000000`000000c0 ffffd000`ca3bd460 00000000`00000010 fffff800`b2eb7000 : nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x25
ffffd000`ca3bd390 fffff800`b2be54b3 : ffffe001`1457c880 fffff800`b2cc3018 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtSetEvent+0x6e
ffffd000`ca3bd3e0 fffff800`b2bdd900 : fffff801`8cab5430 ffffcf81`161cc001 ffffcf81`161cc000 00000000`00000e00 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
ffffd000`ca3bd578 fffff801`8cab5430 : ffffcf81`161cc001 ffffcf81`161cc000 00000000`00000e00 ffffe001`1417c5f0 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
ffffd000`ca3bd580 ffffcf81`161cc001 : ffffcf81`161cc000 00000000`00000e00 ffffe001`1417c5f0 00000000`00000000 : rzpmgrk+0x1430
ffffd000`ca3bd588 ffffcf81`161cc000 : 00000000`00000e00 ffffe001`1417c5f0 00000000`00000000 fffff801`8cab7700 : 0xffffcf81`161cc001
ffffd000`ca3bd590 00000000`00000e00 : ffffe001`1417c5f0 00000000`00000000 fffff801`8cab7700 ffffd000`ca3bd5e0 : 0xffffcf81`161cc000
ffffd000`ca3bd598 ffffe001`1417c5f0 : 00000000`00000000 fffff801`8cab7700 ffffd000`ca3bd5e0 fffff800`b3103b34 : 0xe00
ffffd000`ca3bd5a0 00000000`00000000 : fffff801`8cab7700 ffffd000`ca3bd5e0 fffff800`b3103b34 ffffcf81`161c2ffe : 0xffffe001`1417c5f0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
rzpmgrk+1430
fffff801`8cab5430 488b4c2460      mov     rcx,qword ptr [rsp+60h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  8

SYMBOL_NAME:  rzpmgrk+1430

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: rzpmgrk

IMAGE_NAME:  rzpmgrk.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  53502d2c

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_f6_VRF_rzpmgrk+1430

BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_f6_VRF_rzpmgrk+1430

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:0xc4_f6_vrf_rzpmgrk+1430

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {8dc7bb80-683c-8e2b-8f41-5a63a2fe2794}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
start             end                 module name
fffff801`8bb7b000 fffff801`8bbba000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:14 2013 (5215F826)
fffff801`898d1000 fffff801`89959000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Oct 06 23:29:50 2014 (54335E2E)
fffff801`8975c000 fffff801`89774000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:37:47 2013 (5215F80B)
fffff801`8ab30000 fffff801`8abc2000   afd      afd.sys      Thu May 29 23:03:01 2014 (5387F4E5)
fffff801`8add9000 fffff801`8adf0000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Thu Dec 11 19:51:20 2014 (548A3C08)
fffff801`89ae7000 fffff801`89b04000   amd_sata amd_sata.sys Mon Jul 23 14:34:48 2012 (500D9948)
fffff801`89b62000 fffff801`89b6c000   amd_xata amd_xata.sys Mon Jul 23 14:34:52 2012 (500D994C)
fffff801`8bbc4000 fffff801`8bbe2000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff801`8cdcf000 fffff801`8ce00000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Tue Mar 06 04:55:00 2012 (4F55DEF4)
fffff801`8cc00000 fffff801`8cc32000   AODDriver2_fffff8018cc00000 AODDriver2.sys Mon Sep 24 02:37:33 2012 (505FFFAD)
fffff801`8cc32000 fffff801`8cc64000   AODDriver2_fffff8018cc32000 AODDriver2.sys Tue Oct 29 20:58:36 2013 (527059BC)
fffff801`8add1000 fffff801`8add9000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Wed Oct 24 20:51:02 2012 (50888CF6)
fffff801`89aa8000 fffff801`89ab2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:40:39 2013 (5215F8B7)
fffff801`89ab2000 fffff801`89ae7000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:39:38 2013 (5215F87A)
fffff960`00adc000 fffff960`00b3b000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff801`8aa84000 fffff801`8aa96000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff801`8a1ee000 fffff801`8a1fc000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:02 2014 (5308948A)
fffff801`89e1d000 fffff801`89e25000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`895c1000 fffff801`895cb000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff801`8cd60000 fffff801`8cd80000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:38 2013 (5215F83E)
fffff960`009b9000 fffff960`009f3000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff801`89c6c000 fffff801`89c9a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Aug 22 04:46:35 2013 (5215CFEB)
fffff801`89400000 fffff801`89488000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Dec 05 22:23:28 2014 (548276B0)
fffff801`89c00000 fffff801`89c56000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Wed Oct 08 01:22:07 2014 (5434C9FF)
fffff801`89528000 fffff801`8958a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Mar 03 19:51:05 2015 (54F656F9)
fffff801`89963000 fffff801`899ef000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jan 13 21:29:05 2015 (54B5D471)
fffff801`8adf0000 fffff801`8adff000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:48 2013 (5215F848)
fffff801`8c40e000 fffff801`8c41e000   condrv   condrv.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff801`8a5ea000 fffff801`8a5ff000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff801`8acc8000 fffff801`8ad56000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Oct 28 22:46:49 2014 (54505519)
fffff801`8ad9a000 fffff801`8adc0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Mar 06 04:22:50 2014 (53183E6A)
fffff801`8a5ce000 fffff801`8a5ea000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:39:47 2013 (5215F883)
fffff801`8ba47000 fffff801`8ba63000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Oct 28 22:47:38 2014 (5450554A)
fffff801`8c304000 fffff801`8c321000   dump_amd_sata dump_amd_sata.sys Mon Jul 23 14:34:48 2012 (500D9948)
fffff801`8c2f8000 fffff801`8c304000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff801`8c321000 fffff801`8c337000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:48 2014 (530894B8)
fffff801`8a88f000 fffff801`8aa0f000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:45 2014 (54505515)
fffff801`8aa21000 fffff801`8aa84000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:30 2014 (54505506)
fffff801`89b6c000 fffff801`89b86000   EhStorClass EhStorClass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:15 2013 (5215F827)
fffff801`8b956000 fffff801`8b98f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff801`89be2000 fffff801`89bf8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:10 2014 (53089456)
fffff801`89b86000 fffff801`89be2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Aug 25 22:25:16 2014 (53FBF00C)
fffff801`8a054000 fffff801`8a05f000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:33 2013 (5215CFE9)
fffff801`89d2a000 fffff801`89dbf000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Apr 07 18:25:31 2014 (534325DB)
fffff801`8a4ee000 fffff801`8a55a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sun Nov 09 21:57:40 2014 (546029A4)
fffff800`b2a19000 fffff800`b2a89000   hal      hal.dll      Sun Jun 01 18:49:12 2014 (538BADE8)
fffff801`8b8e8000 fffff801`8b901000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu Jul 24 07:45:39 2014 (53D0F1E3)
fffff801`8c6e7000 fffff801`8c706000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Mar 06 04:24:40 2014 (53183ED8)
fffff801`8c2f0000 fffff801`8c2f7f00   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff801`8c6d9000 fffff801`8c6e7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Mar 06 04:24:14 2014 (53183EBE)
fffff801`8cc66000 fffff801`8cd60000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Feb 23 19:40:28 2015 (54EBC87C)
fffff801`8a25d000 fffff801`8a26c000   intelpep intelpep.sys Wed Oct 15 02:29:44 2014 (543E1458)
fffff801`8c785000 fffff801`8c797000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Nov 04 01:54:54 2014 (5458783E)
fffff801`8c777000 fffff801`8c785000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff800`b1ceb000 fffff800`b1cf4000   kd       kd.dll       Thu Aug 22 07:40:43 2013 (5215F8BB)
fffff801`8ac00000 fffff801`8ac0b000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:26 2013 (5215F832)
fffff801`8ba63000 fffff801`8bab1000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jul 04 08:58:59 2014 (53B6A513)
fffff801`8a028000 fffff801`8a044000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:47:36 2014 (54505548)
fffff801`89cf9000 fffff801`89d2a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sun Jan 11 22:01:17 2015 (54B338FD)
fffff801`8bab1000 fffff801`8bab6300   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff801`8c7bb000 fffff801`8c7cf000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:18 2013 (5215F7B2)
fffff801`8c797000 fffff801`8c7bb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Feb 22 07:14:25 2014 (530894A1)
fffff801`894ff000 fffff801`8951a000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Thu Aug 22 08:39:42 2013 (5216068E)
fffff801`8c696000 fffff801`8c6a4000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:36:37 2013 (5215F7C5)
fffff801`8c767000 fffff801`8c777000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff801`8c715000 fffff801`8c722000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff801`89a8d000 fffff801`89aa8000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Oct 06 21:18:16 2014 (54333F58)
fffff801`8cd80000 fffff801`8cd97000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:45:31 2014 (545054CB)
fffff801`8bc00000 fffff801`8bc6d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Wed Oct 08 03:32:08 2014 (5434E878)
fffff801`8c3ab000 fffff801`8c3f6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:36 2014 (53183DA8)
fffff801`8cd97000 fffff801`8cdcf000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Sep 27 00:59:28 2014 (54264430)
fffff801`8aaaa000 fffff801`8aab6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`89800000 fffff801`8980a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff801`89488000 fffff801`894e5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:39:22 2013 (5215F86A)
fffff801`8ad8e000 fffff801`8ad9a000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff801`8a246000 fffff801`8a25d000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:40:28 2013 (5215F8AC)
fffff801`8a05f000 fffff801`8a176000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Feb 02 19:03:15 2015 (54D01043)
fffff801`8c7cf000 fffff801`8c7e3000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:37:34 2013 (5215F7FE)
fffff801`8bbef000 fffff801`8bbfa000   NdisVirtualBus NdisVirtualBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:25 2013 (5215F7B9)
fffff801`8c41e000 fffff801`8c43b000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Tue Oct 28 22:45:16 2014 (545054BC)
fffff801`8a818000 fffff801`8a829000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:47:23 2014 (5450553B)
fffff801`8aae4000 fffff801`8ab30000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:37:01 2013 (5215F7DD)
fffff801`8a176000 fffff801`8a1ee000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sun Nov 09 21:58:13 2014 (546029C5)
fffff801`8c464000 fffff801`8c689000   netr28ux netr28ux.sys Wed Oct 08 07:50:37 2014 (5435250D)
fffff801`8aa96000 fffff801`8aaaa000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:25 2013 (5215F8A9)
fffff801`8ad82000 fffff801`8ad8e000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:22 2013 (5215F82E)
fffff801`8ad74000 fffff801`8ad82000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Oct 28 22:46:03 2014 (545054EB)
fffff800`b2a89000 fffff800`b321d000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sun Mar 22 18:26:46 2015 (550F41A6)
fffff801`89e2e000 fffff801`8a028000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Oct 10 20:35:55 2014 (54387B6B)
fffff801`8a278000 fffff801`8a281000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`8c2bc000 fffff801`8c2f0000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Oct 09 13:02:27 2014 (5436BFA3)
fffff801`8aeb0000 fffff801`8b8e8000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Apr 08 16:32:37 2015 (55259065)
fffff801`8cf98000 fffff801`8cfa2000   NvStreamKms NvStreamKms.sys Tue Mar 17 02:19:52 2015 (5507C788)
fffff801`8bbe2000 fffff801`8bbef000   nvvad64v nvvad64v.sys Thu Nov 20 10:33:54 2014 (546E09E2)
fffff801`8c337000 fffff801`8c3ab000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Tue Oct 28 22:45:41 2014 (545054D5)
fffff801`8abc2000 fffff801`8abec000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Oct 28 22:45:30 2014 (545054CA)
fffff801`8987b000 fffff801`89893000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Wed Oct 08 03:34:42 2014 (5434E912)
fffff801`8980a000 fffff801`89852000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Jul 24 07:45:24 2014 (53D0F1D4)
fffff801`89a76000 fffff801`89a7e000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff801`89a7e000 fffff801`89a8d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff801`8a044000 fffff801`8a054000   pcw      pcw.sys      Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff801`8985f000 fffff801`8987b000   pdc      pdc.sys      Wed Oct 15 00:34:24 2014 (543DF950)
fffff801`8ca0b000 fffff801`8cab4000   peauth   peauth.sys   Sat Feb 22 07:09:37 2014 (53089381)
fffff801`8ba00000 fffff801`8ba47000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:35 2014 (5450550B)
fffff801`895ac000 fffff801`895c1000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Sep 14 09:57:19 2013 (52346B3F)
fffff801`8ac58000 fffff801`8acc8000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Dec 17 02:21:22 2013 (52AFFB72)
fffff801`8b9df000 fffff801`8b9ea000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:52 2013 (5215F84C)
fffff801`8a200000 fffff801`8a246000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:40 2014 (53089474)
fffff801`8c7e3000 fffff801`8c7fb000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff801`8ae00000 fffff801`8aea9000   Rt630x64 Rt630x64.sys Tue Jun 12 09:37:53 2012 (4FD74631)
fffff801`8be4b000 fffff801`8c2bbf00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Apr 14 07:31:39 2015 (552CFA9B)
fffff801`8ac1c000 fffff801`8ac39b00   RzDxgk   RzDxgk.sys   Thu Apr 03 11:39:50 2014 (533D80C6)
fffff801`8c706000 fffff801`8c715000   rzendpt  rzendpt.sys  Tue Dec 30 04:32:47 2014 (54A2713F)
fffff801`8c751000 fffff801`8c767000   RzFilter RzFilter.sys Thu Apr 03 11:39:47 2014 (533D80C3)
fffff801`8c6cb000 fffff801`8c6d9000   rzmpos   rzmpos.sys   Tue Dec 30 04:33:12 2014 (54A27158)
fffff801`8cab4000 fffff801`8cabb280   rzpmgrk  rzpmgrk.sys  Thu Apr 17 15:36:12 2014 (53502D2C)
fffff801`8cabc000 fffff801`8cad9b80   rzpnk    rzpnk.sys    Fri Oct 17 15:38:10 2014 (54417022)
fffff801`8c722000 fffff801`8c751000   rzudd    rzudd.sys    Tue Dec 30 04:32:50 2014 (54A27142)
fffff801`8cada000 fffff801`8cae5000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff801`8bb6e000 fffff801`8bb7b000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff801`8bb54000 fffff801`8bb6e000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:08 2013 (5215F898)
fffff801`8977f000 fffff801`897e8000   spaceport spaceport.sys Tue Oct 28 22:47:03 2014 (54505527)
fffff801`8cec9000 fffff801`8cf57000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Jul 24 07:43:27 2014 (53D0F15F)
fffff801`8cb3a000 fffff801`8cbe7000   srv2     srv2.sys     Wed Oct 08 03:33:30 2014 (5434E8CA)
fffff801`8cae5000 fffff801`8cb28000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jun 27 02:22:21 2014 (53AD0D9D)
fffff801`89b04000 fffff801`89b62000   storport storport.sys Wed Sep 24 22:47:07 2014 (5423822B)
fffff801`8bbfa000 fffff801`8bbfb600   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:47:41 2014 (5450554D)
fffff801`8a282000 fffff801`8a4ee000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Nov 09 21:59:03 2014 (546029F7)
fffff801`8cb28000 fffff801`8cb3a000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:59 2014 (53183DBF)
fffff801`8aad6000 fffff801`8aae4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Aug 22 07:39:01 2013 (5215F855)
fffff801`8aab6000 fffff801`8aad6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff801`8958a000 fffff801`895ac000   tm       tm.sys       Thu Aug 22 07:39:33 2013 (5215F875)
fffff960`0060b000 fffff960`00614000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff801`8cf57000 fffff801`8cf84000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:35:45 2013 (5215F791)
fffff801`8b98f000 fffff801`8b9c1000   ucx01000 ucx01000.sys Tue Oct 07 01:00:55 2014 (54337387)
fffff801`8ac0b000 fffff801`8ac1c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:59 2013 (5215F853)
fffff801`8cf8e000 fffff801`8cf98000   umpass   umpass.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:58 2013 (5215F852)
fffff801`8c6a4000 fffff801`8c6cb000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Jul 24 07:44:51 2014 (53D0F1B3)
fffff801`8bd51000 fffff801`8bd5d000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat May 31 02:31:17 2014 (53897735)
fffff801`8bb3c000 fffff801`8bb54000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat May 31 02:29:54 2014 (538976E2)
fffff801`8bb2b000 fffff801`8bb3c000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Jun 19 07:07:40 2012 (4FE05D7C)
fffff801`8bce7000 fffff801`8bd51000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Jul 24 07:45:29 2014 (53D0F1D9)
fffff801`8bd5d000 fffff801`8bdd5000   UsbHub3  UsbHub3.sys  Mon Mar 16 23:34:24 2015 (5507A0C0)
fffff801`8b9d2000 fffff801`8b9df000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:27 2013 (5215F86F)
fffff801`8babc000 fffff801`8bb2b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat May 31 02:30:25 2014 (53897701)
fffff801`8b901000 fffff801`8b956000   USBXHCI  USBXHCI.SYS  Tue Oct 07 01:00:56 2014 (54337388)
fffff801`89852000 fffff801`8985f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:49 2013 (5215F849)
fffff801`896e8000 fffff801`8975c000   VerifierExt VerifierExt.sys Sat Sep 14 07:40:56 2013 (52344B48)
fffff801`89893000 fffff801`898a8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:53 2013 (5215F889)
fffff801`89a17000 fffff801`89a76000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff801`8a57f000 fffff801`8a5ce000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Wed Jun 18 18:41:28 2014 (53A21598)
fffff801`8c689000 fffff801`8c696000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:00 2013 (5215F854)
fffff801`8a800000 fffff801`8a818000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:05 2013 (5215F81D)
fffff801`8c400000 fffff801`8c40e000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:36:15 2013 (5215F7AF)
fffff801`8aa0f000 fffff801`8aa21000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:39 2014 (530894AF)
fffff801`89600000 fffff801`896cf000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:56 2013 (5215F850)
fffff801`89cb6000 fffff801`89cf9000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Fri Jan 30 05:20:58 2015 (54CB5B0A)
fffff801`896cf000 fffff801`896e0000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff801`8951a000 fffff801`89528000   werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`8a55a000 fffff801`8a57f000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Sun Nov 09 21:57:28 2014 (54602998)
fffff960`000a9000 fffff960`004bf000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Mar 13 22:02:24 2015 (550396B0)
fffff801`8bbba000 fffff801`8bbc4000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff801`89959000 fffff801`89963000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff801`895cb000 fffff801`895f6000   Wof      Wof.sys      Thu Mar 13 04:27:29 2014 (53216BF1)
fffff801`89774000 fffff801`8977f000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:40 2013 (5215F87C)

Unloaded modules:
fffff801`8cf84000 fffff801`8cf8e000   NvStreamKms.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff801`8a26c000 fffff801`8a278000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff801`89e00000 fffff801`89e1d000   dump_amd_sat
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
fffff801`89c56000 fffff801`89c6c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00016000
fffff801`8b9c1000 fffff801`8b9d2000   usbfilter.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff801`8b9c1000 fffff801`8b9d2000   usbfilter.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff801`8adc0000 fffff801`8add1000   dam.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff801`8ad6c000 fffff801`8ad74000   HIDPARSE.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff801`8ad56000 fffff801`8ad6c000   RzFilter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00016000
fffff801`899ef000 fffff801`899fd000   WdBoot.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff801`8a26c000 fffff801`8a278000   hwpolicy.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   2015 May 01 18:12:40 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2015 May 01 18:12:40 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2015 May 01 18:12:40 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## thisisu (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks Wrench97


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

OK, I uninstalled Razer Drivers and uninstalled the 2 same AOD Drivers. I'll report back If I still encounter any problems. Thanks!


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm still experiencing BSOD. Here are 4 new ones I encountered today, I have no clue what is causing these, but I expect one them is caused by a USB Driver.


----------



## thisisu (Apr 7, 2015)

```
usbfilter.sys               Mon Feb 17 00:23:43 2014 (5301AAEF)
```
I think it's probably this one. Which is the one of the ones you already updated as part of the chipset drivers.. Try renaming this driver temporarily to something like usbfilter.sy_. No need to delete it just yet.

However, please go through this revised list again and attempt to update the respective drivers.


```
**************************Sat May  2 14:16:28.276 2015 (UTC - 5:00)**************************
Rt630x64.sys                Tue Jun 12 08:37:53 2012 (4FD74631)
AODDriver2.sys              Mon Sep 24 01:37:33 2012 (505FFFAD)
AppleCharger.sys            Wed Oct 24 19:51:02 2012 (50888CF6)
amd_sata.sys                Tue Sep 23 02:06:57 2014 (54211C11)
amd_xata.sys                Tue Sep 23 02:06:59 2014 (54211C13)
netr28ux.sys                Wed Oct  8 06:50:37 2014 (5435250D)
nvhda64v.sys                Thu Oct  9 12:02:27 2014 (5436BFA3)
nvvad64v.sys                Thu Nov 20 09:33:54 2014 (546E09E2)
NvStreamKms.sys             Tue Mar 17 01:19:52 2015 (5507C788)
nvlddmkm.sys                Wed Apr  8 15:32:37 2015 (55259065)
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt630x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AODDriver2.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AppleCharger.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amd_sata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amd_xata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*netr28ux.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvhda64v.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvvad64v.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*NvStreamKms.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*

__


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER (fe)
USB Driver bugcheck, first parameter is USB bugcheck code.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000005, USBBUGCODE_INVALID_PHYSICAL_ADDRESS The host controller is
	using a physical memory address that was not allocated by
	the USBport driver.
Arg2: ffffe0014bf141a0, Device extension pointer of the host controller
Arg3: 0000000010024397, PCI Vendor,Product id for the controller
Arg4: ffffe0014ff8a5b8, Pointer to Endpoint data structure

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16384 (debuggers(dbg).130821-1623) amd64fre

DPC_STACK_BASE:  FFFFD0004A334FB0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8012a926555 to fffff8032edc9ca0

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd000`4a32c618 fffff801`2a926555 : 00000000`000000fe 00000000`00000005 ffffe001`4bf141a0 00000000`10024397 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd000`4a32c620 fffff801`2a8ee171 : 00000000`00000001 ffffd000`4fb7f000 ffffe001`4bf141a0 ffffe001`4ff8a5b8 : USBPORT!USBPORTSVC_MapHwPhysicalToVirtual+0x1b7b5
ffffd000`4a32c660 fffff801`2a90763c : ffffe001`4bf141a0 fffff801`2a90a287 ffffe001`4ff8a2f0 ffffe001`4bf141a0 : usbohci!OHCI_PollAsyncEndpoint+0xc1
ffffd000`4a32c6d0 fffff801`2a907177 : ffffe001`4bf14b88 ffffe001`4bf141a0 00000000`00000002 fffff803`2ed20107 : USBPORT!USBPORT_iSetGlobalEndpointStateTx+0x18c
ffffd000`4a32c730 fffff801`2a906e2e : ffffe001`4bf141a0 ffffd000`4a5d36f0 ffffe001`4bf14b88 00000000`00000002 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbHcIntDpc_Worker+0x2f7
ffffd000`4a32c790 fffff803`2ed1fc00 : ffffd000`4a32c910 fffff803`2ec79000 ffffd000`4a32cab0 00000000`00000f44 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker_HcIntDpc+0x1fe
ffffd000`4a32c810 fffff803`2ed1eeb7 : 00000000`00000000 ffffe001`500bd080 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+0x1b0
ffffd000`4a32c960 fffff803`2edcd7ea : ffffd000`4a301180 ffffd000`4a301180 ffffd000`4a30d340 ffffe001`4cbe9040 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xd7
ffffd000`4a32cbe0 00000000`00000000 : ffffd000`4a32d000 ffffd000`4a326000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
usbohci!OHCI_PollAsyncEndpoint+c1
fffff801`2a8ee171 8bd3            mov     edx,ebx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  usbohci!OHCI_PollAsyncEndpoint+c1

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: usbohci

IMAGE_NAME:  usbohci.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5215f86f

IMAGE_VERSION:  6.3.9600.16384

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  c1

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xFE_INVALID_PHYSICAL_ADDR_usbohci!OHCI_PollAsyncEndpoint

BUCKET_ID:  0xFE_INVALID_PHYSICAL_ADDR_usbohci!OHCI_PollAsyncEndpoint

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:0xfe_invalid_physical_addr_usbohci!ohci_pollasyncendpoint

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {c2004d75-48d1-7c46-438e-0d396f2b040b}

Followup: MachineOwner
```


----------



## thisisu (Apr 7, 2015)

If the above doesn't help at all. Try using downloading the "AMD Chipset Driver (include chipset \ sata raid driver)" and "Etron USB 3.0 Driver" from Gigabyte's website.

Here is your model motherboard: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.x)

You'll have to choose Windows 8.1 64-bit to get the drivers to load.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I updated Etron USB 3.0 Drivers and installed AMD Chipset Driver.
But I expericenced 2 same crashes while in game, both in a different game, but both using same crash report. Then I experienced one while typing this (REFERENCE_BY_POINTER)
Games crashed with this crashlog = "DRIVER_IRQ_LESS_OR_EQUAL (usbohci.sys)"
Is this a USB Driver or something else? But I'm sure that my crashes are all related to drivers now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try removing the AMD Overdrive program it's part of the AMD Catalyst package.

If you uninstall the video driver /Catalyst package then just install the video driver only following the instructions here> ATI video cards - DRIVER ONLY installation procedure - Sysnative Forums


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I find that guide to be kinda outdated, I have few problems with it.

1. I'm not sure which one of the ADM Drivers should I download.
2. I have NVIDIA Graphics Card, why should I install AMD Graphics driver?
3. It says my Graphic card drivers are up to date, I can't install AMD drivers.
4. I tried to unistall any AMD software, but there wasn't any.

So may I please get some help with this?


----------



## thisisu (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi,

Can you try the *sfc /scannow* command? Maybe the version of usbohci.sys is corrupt or something? Sorry running out of ideas.


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000080, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8005bfdf96c, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff8025117a138
unable to get nt!MmNonPagedPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSizeOfNonPagedPoolInBytes
 0000000000000080 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
usbohci!OHCI_ProcessDoneAsyncTd+10c
fffff800`5bfdf96c 488b5108        mov     rdx,qword ptr [rcx+8]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  AV

PROCESS_NAME:  System

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16384 (debuggers(dbg).130821-1623) amd64fre

TRAP_FRAME:  ffffd001a8887480 -- (.trap 0xffffd001a8887480)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=deadfacedeadface rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000078
rdx=ffffe0009d54a080 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8005bfdf96c rsp=ffffd001a8887610 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=000000004454665f  r9=0000000000000000 r10=00000000cf55ab80
r11=ffffe0009ad11050 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
usbohci!OHCI_ProcessDoneAsyncTd+0x10c:
fffff800`5bfdf96c 488b5108        mov     rdx,qword ptr [rcx+8] ds:00000000`00000080=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80250f737e9 to fffff80250f67ca0

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd001`a8887338 fffff802`50f737e9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000080 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd001`a8887340 fffff802`50f7203a : 00000000`00000000 ffffd001`af8ffb00 ffffe000`9db2eb00 fffff802`515b1eb5 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
ffffd001`a8887480 fffff800`5bfdf96c : 00000008`0000020a fffff802`50f34e93 ffff7333`6166afa9 00000002`00000008 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
ffffd001`a8887610 fffff800`5bfde26b : ffffd001`af8ffb80 ffffd001`af8ffb80 ffffe000`9ee99378 ffffe000`9ee992d8 : usbohci!OHCI_ProcessDoneAsyncTd+0x10c
ffffd001`a8887660 fffff800`5b40d63c : ffffe000`9ad111a0 fffff800`5b410287 ffffe000`9ee99010 00000000`00000002 : usbohci!OHCI_PollAsyncEndpoint+0x1bb
ffffd001`a88876d0 fffff800`5b40d177 : ffffe000`9ad11b88 ffffe000`9ad111a0 00000000`00000002 fffff802`50ebe107 : USBPORT!USBPORT_iSetGlobalEndpointStateTx+0x18c
ffffd001`a8887730 fffff800`5b40ce2e : ffffe000`9ad111a0 ffffd001`a4f836f0 ffffe000`9ad11b88 00000000`00000002 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbHcIntDpc_Worker+0x2f7
ffffd001`a8887790 fffff802`50ebdc00 : ffffd001`a8887910 fffff802`50e17000 ffffd001`a8887ab0 00000000`00000f44 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker_HcIntDpc+0x1fe
ffffd001`a8887810 fffff802`50ebceb7 : fffff802`50f7488f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+0x1b0
ffffd001`a8887960 fffff802`50f6b7ea : ffffd001`a885a180 ffffd001`a885a180 00000000`00000000 ffffd001`a8866340 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xd7
ffffd001`a8887be0 00000000`00000000 : ffffd001`a8888000 ffffd001`a8881000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
usbohci!OHCI_ProcessDoneAsyncTd+10c
fffff800`5bfdf96c 488b5108        mov     rdx,qword ptr [rcx+8]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  usbohci!OHCI_ProcessDoneAsyncTd+10c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: usbohci

IMAGE_NAME:  usbohci.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5215f86f

IMAGE_VERSION:  6.3.9600.16384

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  10c

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  AV_usbohci!OHCI_ProcessDoneAsyncTd

BUCKET_ID:  AV_usbohci!OHCI_ProcessDoneAsyncTd

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:av_usbohci!ohci_processdoneasynctd

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {79a03da3-a6c4-e5ea-5b18-9938ef8c8906}

Followup: MachineOwner
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

MonkeyBussiness said:


> I find that guide to be kinda outdated, I have few problems with it.
> 
> 1. I'm not sure which one of the ADM Drivers should I download.
> 2. I have NVIDIA Graphics Card, why should I install AMD Graphics driver?
> ...


Sorry about that I assumed ATI not thinking you could have installed AMD Overdrive for the motherboard, that makes it simpler all you need to do is uninstall it.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I ran the SFC scan, it didn't find any problems.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

But on the sidenote, it seems most of my crashes are now caused by
"DRIVER_IRQ_LESS_OR_EQUAL (usbohci.sys)"
No idea what driver that is, but this seems to be the Driver causing my problems and it seems to only happen while playing games.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The driver is seeing a problem and calling for a stop to prevent data corruption, just because a drive calls for a stop does not mean it has to be that driver that is the issue.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

So any idea what might cause these blue screens? They happen while gaming.
Should I run Driver Verifier again? Or something else?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try verifier but also what do you have plugged into all the usb ports?


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

Front USB Ports are all plugged to my Razer Blackwidow Ultimate, and back USB is plugged to ASUS Dual-Band Wireless USB Adapter, nothing else back there.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

IS there any way you could eliminate the wireless adapter and use a wired connection for testing? 

Plug the keyboard into the USB 2.0 port in the rear, there are 2 next to the round PS/2 keyboard port.
If a wired connection is out of the question plug the wireless adapter into the other 2.0 port next to the PS/2 port.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I can't use wired connection, my computer is upstairs and I don't have 20m cable.
But I noticed I had connected the Wireless Adapter to USB 2.0 port, not 3.0 port, could it have something to with this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No 2.0 for that device is fine as 2.0 speed is faster then the adapter speed .


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I plugged those 2 Keyboard wires next to the round one, and plugged the Wireless Adapter below it, all plugged into red USB slots.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See what happens now.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

OK, i'll try to replicate previous crash events. I'll post the results!


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I crashed again, this time it was "BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER", but on BlueScreenViewer it looks like usbohci.sys is related to this crash. I'll turn Driver Verifier on again now.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

This time the Driver Verifier found a differet driver causing violation.
It was "gdrv.sys".
BUT It may be wrong, because I put on 1 additional check on the Verifier.
There were 2 "DDI compliance checking" settings, other was "DDI compliance checking (additional).I tough it may help finding something, I'm not sure if it might cause different results.

I added a picture of the option and included the minidump.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

gdrv.sys is from the the Gigabyte Easy Saver - mobo power utility driver program uninstall it, it is not a very useful program.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

Is "Gigabyte Easy Saver" same as "ON-OFF Charge" or "Easy Tune 6"?
Because I can't find "Gigabyte Easy Saver" program from "Programs" tab.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably Easy Tune 6


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

Deleted Easy Tune 6, gonna try to replicate the crash.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I crashed, but this time I experienced a black screen, then I got back to game. After about 30-60 seconds, I got another black screen and then I got BSOD.
Report was "BUGCOODE_USB_DRIVER".
I'll post the Minidump and run Verifier again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

usbohci.sys is a native Windows driver, you have a hardware problem either with one of the USB devices plugged into a USB port or the motherboard itself.

Since the problem seemed to move from a USB3 driver to a standard USB port driver when you moved the Razor KB I would start there.



```
**************************Thu May  7 11:40:07.723 2015 (UTC - 4:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\18467\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.3.9600.16384 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\050715-18656-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available


************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
OK                                             c:\symbols
Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9600 MP (6 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9600.17736.amd64fre.winblue_r9.150322-1500
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff802`3dc73000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff802`3df4c850
Debug session time: Thu May  7 11:40:07.723 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:45:26.432
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for USBPORT.SYS - 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck FE, {5, ffffe00153a041a0, 10024397, ffffe00155da4328}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for usbohci.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for usbohci.sys
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Either you specified an unqualified symbol, or your debugger   ***
***    doesn't have full symbol information.  Unqualified symbol      ***
***    resolution is turned off by default. Please either specify a   ***
***    fully qualified symbol module!symbolname, or enable resolution ***
***    of unqualified symbols by typing ".symopt- 100". Note that   ***
***    enabling unqualified symbol resolution with network symbol     ***
***    server shares in the symbol path may cause the debugger to     ***
***    appear to hang for long periods of time when an incorrect      ***
***    symbol name is typed or the network symbol server is down.     ***
***                                                                   ***
***    For some commands to work properly, your symbol path           ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: usbport!_DEVICE_EXTENSION                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
Probably caused by : usbohci.sys ( usbohci+1171 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER (fe)
USB Driver bugcheck, first parameter is USB bugcheck code.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000005, USBBUGCODE_INVALID_PHYSICAL_ADDRESS The host controller is
	using a physical memory address that was not allocated by
	the USBport driver.
Arg2: ffffe00153a041a0, Device extension pointer of the host controller
Arg3: 0000000010024397, PCI Vendor,Product id for the controller
Arg4: ffffe00155da4328, Pointer to Endpoint data structure

Debugging Details:
------------------

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Either you specified an unqualified symbol, or your debugger   ***
***    doesn't have full symbol information.  Unqualified symbol      ***
***    resolution is turned off by default. Please either specify a   ***
***    fully qualified symbol module!symbolname, or enable resolution ***
***    of unqualified symbols by typing ".symopt- 100". Note that   ***
***    enabling unqualified symbol resolution with network symbol     ***
***    server shares in the symbol path may cause the debugger to     ***
***    appear to hang for long periods of time when an incorrect      ***
***    symbol name is typed or the network symbol server is down.     ***
***                                                                   ***
***    For some commands to work properly, your symbol path           ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: usbport!_DEVICE_EXTENSION                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE

PROCESS_NAME:  nvxdsync.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16384 (debuggers(dbg).130821-1623) amd64fre

DPC_STACK_BASE:  FFFFD0002C5CFFB0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8008822c555 to fffff8023ddc3ca0

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd000`2c5cf9e8 fffff800`8822c555 : 00000000`000000fe 00000000`00000005 ffffe001`53a041a0 00000000`10024397 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd000`2c5cf9f0 fffff800`88def171 : 00000000`00000001 ffffd000`31af6000 ffffe001`53a041a0 ffffe001`55da4328 : USBPORT!USBPORT_GetHciMn+0x85b1
ffffd000`2c5cfa30 00000000`00000001 : ffffd000`31af6000 ffffe001`53a041a0 ffffe001`55da4328 00000000`00000001 : usbohci+0x1171
ffffd000`2c5cfa38 ffffd000`31af6000 : ffffe001`53a041a0 ffffe001`55da4328 00000000`00000001 00000000`cf56c400 : 0x1
ffffd000`2c5cfa40 ffffe001`53a041a0 : ffffe001`55da4328 00000000`00000001 00000000`cf56c400 00000000`00000004 : 0xffffd000`31af6000
ffffd000`2c5cfa48 ffffe001`55da4328 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`cf56c400 00000000`00000004 ffffe001`55da412c : 0xffffe001`53a041a0
ffffd000`2c5cfa50 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`cf56c400 00000000`00000004 ffffe001`55da412c 00000000`00000002 : 0xffffe001`55da4328
ffffd000`2c5cfa58 00000000`cf56c400 : 00000000`00000004 ffffe001`55da412c 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : 0x1
ffffd000`2c5cfa60 00000000`00000004 : ffffe001`55da412c 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`fbe38a7f : 0xcf56c400
ffffd000`2c5cfa68 ffffe001`55da412c : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`fbe38a7f ffffe001`53a04050 : 0x4
ffffd000`2c5cfa70 00000000`00000002 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`fbe38a7f ffffe001`53a04050 ffffe001`53a041a0 : 0xffffe001`55da412c
ffffd000`2c5cfa78 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`fbe38a7f ffffe001`53a04050 ffffe001`53a041a0 fffff800`8820d63c : 0x2


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
usbohci+1171
fffff800`88def171 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  usbohci+1171

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: usbohci

IMAGE_NAME:  usbohci.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5215f86f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xFE_INVALID_PHYSICAL_ADDR_usbohci+1171

BUCKET_ID:  0xFE_INVALID_PHYSICAL_ADDR_usbohci+1171

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:0xfe_invalid_physical_addr_usbohci+1171

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {608a639b-6408-e04a-140d-2cbff2d06ef5}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2448 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  FD
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             02/04/2013
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           4
  BIOS Minor Revision           6
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  To be filled by O.E.M.
  Version                       To be filled by O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To be filled by O.E.M.
  Family                        To be filled by O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       990XA-UD3
  Version                       x.x
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -811899104: - (null)
       -811899056: - (null)
  Location                      To be filled by O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU 1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              3fh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD              
  Processor ID                  200f6000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor             
  Processor Voltage             8ch - 1.2V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     3500MHz
  Current Speed                 3500MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0120h - 288K
  Installed Size                0120h - 288K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 2-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Specification Reserved
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0008h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0bh - 2048MB
  Supported Speeds              000ch - 70ns 60ns 
  Supported Memory Types        0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Memory Slot Handle            000ah
  Memory Slot Handle            000bh
  Memory Slot Handle            000ch
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            DIMM0
  Bank Connections              01h - 1 0
  Current Speed                 1ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            DIMM1
  Bank Connections              23h - 3 2
  Current Speed                 35ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM2
  Bank Connections              45h - 5 4
  Current Speed                 69ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            DIMM3
  Bank Connections              67h - 7 6
  Current Speed                 103ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0029h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description                  To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 002ah]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 002bh]
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 002ch]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 002dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                008bc000h
  Memory Array Handle           002ch
  Partition Width               255
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 002eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm0
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         667MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston          
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   9905403-171.A
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 002fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002eh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0030h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm1
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         667MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston          
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   9905403-171.A
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0031h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0030h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0032h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm2
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         667MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston          
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   KHX1600C9D3/2
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0033h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0032h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0034h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm3
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         667MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston          
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   KHX1600C9D3/2
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0035h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0034h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
start             end                 module name
fffff800`873a6000 fffff800`873e5000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:14 2013 (5215F826)
fffff800`86800000 fffff800`86888000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Oct 06 23:29:50 2014 (54335E2E)
fffff800`86997000 fffff800`869af000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:37:47 2013 (5215F80B)
fffff800`87e00000 fffff800`87e92000   afd      afd.sys      Thu May 29 23:03:01 2014 (5387F4E5)
fffff800`874b5000 fffff800`874cc000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Thu Dec 11 19:51:20 2014 (548A3C08)
fffff800`86d17000 fffff800`86d34000   amd_sata amd_sata.sys Tue Sep 23 03:06:57 2014 (54211C11)
fffff800`86d92000 fffff800`86d9c000   amd_xata amd_xata.sys Tue Sep 23 03:06:59 2014 (54211C13)
fffff800`877da000 fffff800`877f8000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff800`881e4000 fffff800`881ec000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Wed Oct 24 20:51:02 2012 (50888CF6)
fffff800`86cd8000 fffff800`86ce2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:40:39 2013 (5215F8B7)
fffff800`86ce2000 fffff800`86d17000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:39:38 2013 (5215F87A)
fffff960`00a20000 fffff960`00a7f000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`880e9000 fffff800`880fb000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff800`87437000 fffff800`87445000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:02 2014 (5308948A)
fffff800`87bf8000 fffff800`87c00000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`867b6000 fffff800`867c0000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff800`8940e000 fffff800`8942e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:38 2013 (5215F83E)
fffff960`00990000 fffff960`009ca000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`877a7000 fffff800`877c2000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:40:15 2013 (5215F89F)
fffff800`87400000 fffff800`8742e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Aug 22 04:46:35 2013 (5215CFEB)
fffff800`86600000 fffff800`86688000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Dec 05 22:23:28 2014 (548276B0)
fffff800`87751000 fffff800`877a7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Wed Oct 08 01:22:07 2014 (5434C9FF)
fffff800`8671d000 fffff800`8677f000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Mar 03 19:51:05 2015 (54F656F9)
fffff800`86aa8000 fffff800`86b34000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jan 13 21:29:05 2015 (54B5D471)
fffff800`881ec000 fffff800`881fb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:48 2013 (5215F848)
fffff800`8a18e000 fffff800`8a19e000   condrv   condrv.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff800`87be3000 fffff800`87bf8000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff800`87318000 fffff800`873a6000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Oct 28 22:46:49 2014 (54505519)
fffff800`881ad000 fffff800`881d3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Mar 06 04:22:50 2014 (53183E6A)
fffff800`87bc7000 fffff800`87be3000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:39:47 2013 (5215F883)
fffff800`87047000 fffff800`87063000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Oct 28 22:47:38 2014 (5450554A)
fffff800`89172000 fffff800`8918f000   dump_amd_sata dump_amd_sata.sys Tue Sep 23 03:06:57 2014 (54211C11)
fffff800`89166000 fffff800`89172000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff800`8918f000 fffff800`891a5000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:48 2014 (530894B8)
fffff800`87ef4000 fffff800`88074000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:45 2014 (54505515)
fffff800`88086000 fffff800`880e9000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:30 2014 (54505506)
fffff800`86d9c000 fffff800`86db6000   EhStorClass EhStorClass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:15 2013 (5215F827)
fffff800`870c7000 fffff800`870d6f80   EtronHub3 EtronHub3.sys Wed Jul 17 02:23:48 2013 (51E63874)
fffff800`88d2e000 fffff800`88d45000   EtronXHCI EtronXHCI.sys Wed Jul 17 02:23:45 2013 (51E63871)
fffff800`8826f000 fffff800`882a8000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff800`86e6f000 fffff800`86e85000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:10 2014 (53089456)
fffff800`86e13000 fffff800`86e6f000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Aug 25 22:25:16 2014 (53FBF00C)
fffff800`8730d000 fffff800`87318000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:33 2013 (5215CFE9)
fffff800`87800000 fffff800`87895000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Apr 07 18:25:31 2014 (534325DB)
fffff800`87b36000 fffff800`87ba2000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sun Nov 09 21:57:40 2014 (546029A4)
fffff802`3dc03000 fffff802`3dc73000   hal      hal.dll      Sun Jun 01 18:49:12 2014 (538BADE8)
fffff800`88d15000 fffff800`88d2e000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu Jul 24 07:45:39 2014 (53D0F1E3)
fffff800`86f5d000 fffff800`86fc3000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:38:19 2013 (5215F82B)
fffff800`8910a000 fffff800`89129000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Mar 06 04:24:40 2014 (53183ED8)
fffff800`878bb000 fffff800`878c2f00   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff800`890fc000 fffff800`8910a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Mar 06 04:24:14 2014 (53183EBE)
fffff800`894fe000 fffff800`895f8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Feb 23 19:40:28 2015 (54EBC87C)
fffff800`878ac000 fffff800`878bb000   intelpep intelpep.sys Wed Oct 15 02:29:44 2014 (543E1458)
fffff800`89154000 fffff800`89166000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Nov 04 01:54:54 2014 (5458783E)
fffff800`89146000 fffff800`89154000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff802`3ce4b000 fffff802`3ce54000   kd       kd.dll       Thu Aug 22 07:40:43 2013 (5215F8BB)
fffff800`881d3000 fffff800`881de000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:26 2013 (5215F832)
fffff800`87063000 fffff800`870b1000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jul 04 08:58:59 2014 (53B6A513)
fffff800`872e1000 fffff800`872fd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:47:36 2014 (54505548)
fffff800`8768b000 fffff800`876bc000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sun Jan 11 22:01:17 2015 (54B338FD)
fffff800`881de000 fffff800`881e3300   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff800`891c9000 fffff800`891dd000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:18 2013 (5215F7B2)
fffff800`891a5000 fffff800`891c9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Feb 22 07:14:25 2014 (530894A1)
fffff800`866f4000 fffff800`8670f000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Thu Aug 22 08:39:42 2013 (5216068E)
fffff800`890c7000 fffff800`890d5000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:36:37 2013 (5215F7C5)
fffff800`89136000 fffff800`89146000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff800`89129000 fffff800`89136000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff800`86cbd000 fffff800`86cd8000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Oct 06 21:18:16 2014 (54333F58)
fffff800`8942e000 fffff800`89445000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:45:31 2014 (545054CB)
fffff800`89445000 fffff800`894b2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Wed Oct 08 03:32:08 2014 (5434E878)
fffff800`89684000 fffff800`896cf000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:36 2014 (53183DA8)
fffff800`894b2000 fffff800`894ea000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Sep 27 00:59:28 2014 (54264430)
fffff800`8810f000 fffff800`8811b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`86b42000 fffff800`86b4c000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`86688000 fffff800`866e5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:39:22 2013 (5215F86A)
fffff800`881a1000 fffff800`881ad000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff800`87895000 fffff800`878ac000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:40:28 2013 (5215F8AC)
fffff800`874fc000 fffff800`87613000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Feb 02 19:03:15 2015 (54D01043)
fffff800`88e74000 fffff800`88e88000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:37:34 2013 (5215F7FE)
fffff800`870b1000 fffff800`870bc000   NdisVirtualBus NdisVirtualBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:25 2013 (5215F7B9)
fffff800`896cf000 fffff800`896ec000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Tue Oct 28 22:45:16 2014 (545054BC)
fffff800`87ed4000 fffff800`87ee5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:47:23 2014 (5450553B)
fffff800`88149000 fffff800`88195000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:37:01 2013 (5215F7DD)
fffff800`87613000 fffff800`8768b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sun Nov 09 21:58:13 2014 (546029C5)
fffff800`88e95000 fffff800`890ba000   netr28ux netr28ux.sys Wed Oct 08 07:50:37 2014 (5435250D)
fffff800`880fb000 fffff800`8810f000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:25 2013 (5215F8A9)
fffff800`88195000 fffff800`881a1000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:22 2013 (5215F82E)
fffff800`87ee5000 fffff800`87ef3000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Oct 28 22:46:03 2014 (545054EB)
fffff802`3dc73000 fffff802`3e407000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sun Mar 22 18:26:46 2015 (550F41A6)
fffff800`870e7000 fffff800`872e1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Oct 10 20:35:55 2014 (54387B6B)
fffff800`8742e000 fffff800`87437000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`86fc3000 fffff800`86ff7000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Oct 09 13:02:27 2014 (5436BFA3)
fffff800`882dd000 fffff800`88d15000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Apr 08 16:32:37 2015 (55259065)
fffff800`8a19e000 fffff800`8a1a8000   NvStreamKms NvStreamKms.sys Tue Mar 17 02:19:52 2015 (5507C788)
fffff800`873e5000 fffff800`873f2000   nvvad64v nvvad64v.sys Thu Nov 20 10:33:54 2014 (546E09E2)
fffff800`88e00000 fffff800`88e74000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Tue Oct 28 22:45:41 2014 (545054D5)
fffff800`87e92000 fffff800`87ebc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Oct 28 22:45:30 2014 (545054CA)
fffff800`86bbd000 fffff800`86bd5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Wed Oct 08 03:34:42 2014 (5434E912)
fffff800`86b4c000 fffff800`86b94000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Jul 24 07:45:24 2014 (53D0F1D4)
fffff800`86ca6000 fffff800`86cae000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff800`86cae000 fffff800`86cbd000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff800`872fd000 fffff800`8730d000   pcw      pcw.sys      Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff800`86ba1000 fffff800`86bbd000   pdc      pdc.sys      Wed Oct 15 00:34:24 2014 (543DF950)
fffff800`896ec000 fffff800`89795000   peauth   peauth.sys   Sat Feb 22 07:09:37 2014 (53089381)
fffff800`87000000 fffff800`87047000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:35 2014 (5450550B)
fffff800`867a1000 fffff800`867b6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Sep 14 09:57:19 2013 (52346B3F)
fffff800`87445000 fffff800`874b5000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Dec 17 02:21:22 2013 (52AFFB72)
fffff800`870bc000 fffff800`870c7000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:52 2013 (5215F84C)
fffff800`8770b000 fffff800`87751000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:40 2014 (53089474)
fffff800`891dd000 fffff800`891f5000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff800`88d45000 fffff800`88dee000   Rt630x64 Rt630x64.sys Tue Jun 12 09:37:53 2012 (4FD74631)
fffff800`89795000 fffff800`897a0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff800`874dd000 fffff800`874ea000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff800`882c0000 fffff800`882da000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:08 2013 (5215F898)
fffff800`86a00000 fffff800`86a69000   spaceport spaceport.sys Tue Oct 28 22:47:03 2014 (54505527)
fffff800`8a0d3000 fffff800`8a161000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Jul 24 07:43:27 2014 (53D0F15F)
fffff800`8a026000 fffff800`8a0d3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Wed Oct 08 03:33:30 2014 (5434E8CA)
fffff800`897a0000 fffff800`897e3000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jun 27 02:22:21 2014 (53AD0D9D)
fffff800`86d34000 fffff800`86d92000   storport storport.sys Wed Sep 24 22:47:07 2014 (5423822B)
fffff800`882da000 fffff800`882db600   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:47:41 2014 (5450554D)
fffff800`878ca000 fffff800`87b36000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Nov 09 21:59:03 2014 (546029F7)
fffff800`897e3000 fffff800`897f5000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:59 2014 (53183DBF)
fffff800`8813b000 fffff800`88149000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Aug 22 07:39:01 2013 (5215F855)
fffff800`8811b000 fffff800`8813b000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff800`8677f000 fffff800`867a1000   tm       tm.sys       Thu Aug 22 07:39:33 2013 (5215F875)
fffff960`0061c000 fffff960`00625000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`8a161000 fffff800`8a18e000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:35:45 2013 (5215F791)
fffff800`874cc000 fffff800`874dd000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:59 2013 (5215F853)
fffff800`8a1c7000 fffff800`8a1d1000   umpass   umpass.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:58 2013 (5215F852)
fffff800`890d5000 fffff800`890fc000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Jul 24 07:44:51 2014 (53D0F1B3)
fffff800`870d7000 fffff800`870e3000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat May 31 02:31:17 2014 (53897735)
fffff800`882a8000 fffff800`882c0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat May 31 02:29:54 2014 (538976E2)
fffff800`86ef3000 fffff800`86f5d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Jul 24 07:45:29 2014 (53D0F1D9)
fffff800`88dee000 fffff800`88dfb000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:27 2013 (5215F86F)
fffff800`88200000 fffff800`8826f000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat May 31 02:30:25 2014 (53897701)
fffff800`86b94000 fffff800`86ba1000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:49 2013 (5215F849)
fffff800`86a69000 fffff800`86a7e000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:53 2013 (5215F889)
fffff800`86c47000 fffff800`86ca6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff800`876bc000 fffff800`8770b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Wed Jun 18 18:41:28 2014 (53A21598)
fffff800`890ba000 fffff800`890c7000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:00 2013 (5215F854)
fffff800`87ebc000 fffff800`87ed4000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:05 2013 (5215F81D)
fffff800`89400000 fffff800`8940e000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:36:15 2013 (5215F7AF)
fffff800`88074000 fffff800`88086000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:39 2014 (530894AF)
fffff800`868b7000 fffff800`86986000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:56 2013 (5215F850)
fffff800`86eb0000 fffff800`86ef3000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Fri Jan 30 05:20:58 2015 (54CB5B0A)
fffff800`86986000 fffff800`86997000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`8a1a8000 fffff800`8a1c7000   WdNisDrv WdNisDrv.sys Fri Jan 30 05:21:48 2015 (54CB5B3C)
fffff800`8670f000 fffff800`8671d000   werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`87ba2000 fffff800`87bc7000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Sun Nov 09 21:57:28 2014 (54602998)
fffff960`001d8000 fffff960`005ee000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Mar 13 22:02:24 2015 (550396B0)
fffff800`874ea000 fffff800`874f4000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff800`86888000 fffff800`86892000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff800`86e85000 fffff800`86eb0000   Wof      Wof.sys      Thu Mar 13 04:27:29 2014 (53216BF1)
fffff800`869af000 fffff800`869ba000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:40 2013 (5215F87C)

Unloaded modules:
fffff800`878bb000 fffff800`878c7000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff800`877a7000 fffff800`877c4000   dump_amd_sat
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
fffff800`877c4000 fffff800`877da000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00016000
fffff800`881d3000 fffff800`881e4000   dam.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff800`86b34000 fffff800`86b42000   WdBoot.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff800`878bb000 fffff800`878c7000   hwpolicy.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   2015 May 07 12:41:13 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

So you think the problems may be in my Wireless Adapter?


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I just had an idea!
Maybe I am missing a Driver for my USB Adapter?
I'll go and check.

Edit: There was a Driver for my Adapter! I'll try installing it and i'll see the results.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

Nope, I still crashed but the crash seemed different, it was not (at least on my knowledge) a USB crash. Here's a Minidump.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That one was network related afd.sys >Ancillary Function Driver for WinSock.

Your best test for that would be to move the PC close enough to the router to test using a wired connection.




```
**************************Thu May  7 13:56:44.600 2015 (UTC - 4:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\20725\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.3.9600.16384 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\050715-19890-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available


************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
OK                               15            c:\symbols
Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9600 MP (6 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9600.17736.amd64fre.winblue_r9.150322-1500
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`f9e8d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`fa166850
Debug session time: Thu May  7 13:56:44.600 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:07.311
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 44, {ffffe00080ba0bf0, f8e, 0, 0}

*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for afd.sys
Probably caused by : afd.sys ( afd+4eba0 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MULTIPLE_IRP_COMPLETE_REQUESTS (44)
A driver has requested that an IRP be completed (IoCompleteRequest()), but
the packet has already been completed.  This is a tough bug to find because
the easiest case, a driver actually attempted to complete its own packet
twice, is generally not what happened.  Rather, two separate drivers each
believe that they own the packet, and each attempts to complete it.  The
first actually works, and the second fails.  Tracking down which drivers
in the system actually did this is difficult, generally because the trails
of the first driver have been covered by the second.  However, the driver
stack for the current request can be found by examining the DeviceObject
fields in each of the stack locations.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffe00080ba0bf0, Address of the IRP
Arg2: 0000000000000f8e
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


IRP_ADDRESS: ffffe00080ba0bf0

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
afd+4eba0
fffff801`83ab8ba0 488b5c2450      mov     rbx,qword ptr [rsp+50h]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x44

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16384 (debuggers(dbg).130821-1623) amd64fre

DPC_STACK_BASE:  FFFFF800FB854FB0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800fa022368 to fffff800f9fddca0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`fb84c798 fffff800`fa022368 : 00000000`00000044 ffffe000`80ba0bf0 00000000`00000f8e 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`fb84c7a0 fffff801`83ab8ba0 : fffff800`fb84ca00 ffffe000`80ba0b02 00000000`00000000 00000003`ffffffff : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x341a8
fffff800`fb84c8e0 fffff801`83ab8c7e : fffff800`fb84caa0 fffff800`fa190180 00000000`00000001 fffff800`fa190180 : afd+0x4eba0
fffff800`fb84c930 fffff800`f9f332d8 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`fb84ca60 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 : afd+0x4ec7e
fffff800`fb84c960 fffff800`f9fe17ea : fffff800`fa190180 fffff800`fa190180 fffff800`fa1e9a00 ffffe000`840f4880 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x4f8
fffff800`fb84cbe0 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`fb84d000 fffff800`fb846000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  afd+4eba0

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: afd

IMAGE_NAME:  afd.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5387f4e5

IMAGE_VERSION:  6.3.9600.17194

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x44_afd+4eba0

BUCKET_ID:  0x44_afd+4eba0

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:0x44_afd+4eba0

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {6ec8669d-e810-b3b4-ee25-a2f8691ccaa8}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2448 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  FD
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             02/04/2013
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           4
  BIOS Minor Revision           6
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  To be filled by O.E.M.
  Version                       To be filled by O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To be filled by O.E.M.
  Family                        To be filled by O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       990XA-UD3
  Version                       x.x
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -934582496: - (null)
       -934582448: - (null)
  Location                      To be filled by O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU 1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              3fh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD              
  Processor ID                  200f6000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor             
  Processor Voltage             8ch - 1.2V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     3500MHz
  Current Speed                 3500MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0120h - 288K
  Installed Size                0120h - 288K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 2-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Specification Reserved
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0008h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0bh - 2048MB
  Supported Speeds              000ch - 70ns 60ns 
  Supported Memory Types        0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Memory Slot Handle            000ah
  Memory Slot Handle            000bh
  Memory Slot Handle            000ch
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            DIMM0
  Bank Connections              01h - 1 0
  Current Speed                 1ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            DIMM1
  Bank Connections              23h - 3 2
  Current Speed                 35ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM2
  Bank Connections              45h - 5 4
  Current Speed                 69ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            DIMM3
  Bank Connections              67h - 7 6
  Current Speed                 103ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0029h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description                  To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 002ah]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 002bh]
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 002ch]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 002dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                008bc000h
  Memory Array Handle           002ch
  Partition Width               255
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 002eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm0
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         667MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston          
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   9905403-171.A
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 002fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002eh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0030h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm1
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         667MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston          
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   9905403-171.A
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0031h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0030h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0032h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm2
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         667MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston          
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   KHX1600C9D3/2
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0033h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0032h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0034h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm3
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         667MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston          
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   KHX1600C9D3/2
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0035h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0034h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
start             end                 module name
fffff801`83c00000 fffff801`83c3f000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:14 2013 (5215F826)
fffff801`82600000 fffff801`82688000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Oct 06 23:29:50 2014 (54335E2E)
fffff801`82776000 fffff801`8278e000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:37:47 2013 (5215F80B)
fffff801`83a6a000 fffff801`83afc000   afd      afd.sys      Thu May 29 23:03:01 2014 (5387F4E5)
fffff801`83d8a000 fffff801`83da1000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Thu Dec 11 19:51:20 2014 (548A3C08)
fffff801`82ae6000 fffff801`82b03000   amd_sata amd_sata.sys Tue Sep 23 03:06:57 2014 (54211C11)
fffff801`82b61000 fffff801`82b6b000   amd_xata amd_xata.sys Tue Sep 23 03:06:59 2014 (54211C13)
fffff801`83c3f000 fffff801`83c5d000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff801`83d82000 fffff801`83d8a000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Wed Oct 24 20:51:02 2012 (50888CF6)
fffff801`829ea000 fffff801`829f4000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:40:39 2013 (5215F8B7)
fffff801`825c8000 fffff801`825fd000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:39:38 2013 (5215F87A)
fffff960`00afc000 fffff960`00b5b000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff801`83000000 fffff801`83012000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff801`833ea000 fffff801`833f8000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:02 2014 (5308948A)
fffff801`8342a000 fffff801`83432000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`82536000 fffff801`82540000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff801`85382000 fffff801`853a2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:38 2013 (5215F83E)
fffff960`009a8000 fffff960`009e2000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff801`84ad8000 fffff801`84af3000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:40:15 2013 (5215F89F)
fffff801`833bc000 fffff801`833ea000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Aug 22 04:46:35 2013 (5215CFEB)
fffff801`82540000 fffff801`825c8000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Dec 05 22:23:28 2014 (548276B0)
fffff801`835aa000 fffff801`83600000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Wed Oct 08 01:22:07 2014 (5434C9FF)
fffff801`8249d000 fffff801`824ff000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Mar 03 19:51:05 2015 (54F656F9)
fffff801`828a2000 fffff801`8292e000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jan 13 21:29:05 2015 (54B5D471)
fffff801`83da1000 fffff801`83db0000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:48 2013 (5215F848)
fffff801`8582d000 fffff801`8583d000   condrv   condrv.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff801`83400000 fffff801`83415000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff801`83c97000 fffff801`83d25000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Oct 28 22:46:49 2014 (54505519)
fffff801`83d4b000 fffff801`83d71000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Mar 06 04:22:50 2014 (53183E6A)
fffff801`8358e000 fffff801`835aa000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:39:47 2013 (5215F883)
fffff801`84b40000 fffff801`84b5c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Oct 28 22:47:38 2014 (5450554A)
fffff801`84f19000 fffff801`84f36000   dump_amd_sata dump_amd_sata.sys Tue Sep 23 03:06:57 2014 (54211C11)
fffff801`84f0d000 fffff801`84f19000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff801`84f36000 fffff801`84f4c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:48 2014 (530894B8)
fffff801`83875000 fffff801`839f5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:45 2014 (54505515)
fffff801`83812000 fffff801`83875000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:30 2014 (54505506)
fffff801`82b6b000 fffff801`82b85000   EhStorClass EhStorClass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:15 2013 (5215F827)
fffff801`84bc8000 fffff801`84bd7f80   EtronHub3 EtronHub3.sys Wed Jul 17 02:23:48 2013 (51E63874)
fffff801`848d2000 fffff801`848e9000   EtronXHCI EtronXHCI.sys Wed Jul 17 02:23:45 2013 (51E63871)
fffff801`8499f000 fffff801`849d8000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff801`82be1000 fffff801`82bf7000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:10 2014 (53089456)
fffff801`82b85000 fffff801`82be1000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Aug 25 22:25:16 2014 (53FBF00C)
fffff801`82e6c000 fffff801`82e77000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:33 2013 (5215CFE9)
fffff801`83432000 fffff801`834c7000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Apr 07 18:25:31 2014 (534325DB)
fffff801`832f8000 fffff801`83364000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sun Nov 09 21:57:40 2014 (546029A4)
fffff800`f9e1d000 fffff800`f9e8d000   hal      hal.dll      Sun Jun 01 18:49:12 2014 (538BADE8)
fffff801`848b9000 fffff801`848d2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu Jul 24 07:45:39 2014 (53D0F1E3)
fffff801`84a6a000 fffff801`84ad0000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:38:19 2013 (5215F82B)
fffff801`84eb1000 fffff801`84ed0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Mar 06 04:24:40 2014 (53183ED8)
fffff801`84ad0000 fffff801`84ad7f00   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff801`84ea3000 fffff801`84eb1000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Mar 06 04:24:14 2014 (53183EBE)
fffff801`8527a000 fffff801`85374000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Feb 23 19:40:28 2015 (54EBC87C)
fffff801`83573000 fffff801`83582000   intelpep intelpep.sys Wed Oct 15 02:29:44 2014 (543E1458)
fffff801`84ede000 fffff801`84ef0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Nov 04 01:54:54 2014 (5458783E)
fffff801`84ed0000 fffff801`84ede000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff800`f912b000 fffff800`f9134000   kd       kd.dll       Thu Aug 22 07:40:43 2013 (5215F8BB)
fffff801`83db0000 fffff801`83dbb000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:26 2013 (5215F832)
fffff801`84b5c000 fffff801`84baa000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jul 04 08:58:59 2014 (53B6A513)
fffff801`82e40000 fffff801`82e5c000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:47:36 2014 (54505548)
fffff801`82f8e000 fffff801`82fbf000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sun Jan 11 22:01:17 2015 (54B338FD)
fffff801`84baa000 fffff801`84baf300   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff801`84f70000 fffff801`84f84000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:18 2013 (5215F7B2)
fffff801`84f4c000 fffff801`84f70000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Feb 22 07:14:25 2014 (530894A1)
fffff801`82474000 fffff801`8248f000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Thu Aug 22 08:39:42 2013 (5216068E)
fffff801`84e6e000 fffff801`84e7c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:36:37 2013 (5215F7C5)
fffff801`84efd000 fffff801`84f0d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff801`84ef0000 fffff801`84efd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff801`829cf000 fffff801`829ea000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Oct 06 21:18:16 2014 (54333F58)
fffff801`853a2000 fffff801`853b9000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:45:31 2014 (545054CB)
fffff801`85200000 fffff801`8526d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Wed Oct 08 03:32:08 2014 (5434E878)
fffff801`85488000 fffff801`854d3000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:36 2014 (53183DA8)
fffff801`853b9000 fffff801`853f1000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Sep 27 00:59:28 2014 (54264430)
fffff801`83582000 fffff801`8358e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`8293c000 fffff801`82946000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff801`82400000 fffff801`8245d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:39:22 2013 (5215F86A)
fffff801`83d3f000 fffff801`83d4b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff801`8355c000 fffff801`83573000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:40:28 2013 (5215F8AC)
fffff801`82e77000 fffff801`82f8e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Feb 02 19:03:15 2015 (54D01043)
fffff801`84c00000 fffff801`84c14000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:37:34 2013 (5215F7FE)
fffff801`84bb0000 fffff801`84bbb000   NdisVirtualBus NdisVirtualBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:25 2013 (5215F7B9)
fffff801`854d3000 fffff801`854f0000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Tue Oct 28 22:45:16 2014 (545054BC)
fffff801`83b3e000 fffff801`83b4f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:47:23 2014 (5450553B)
fffff801`83a1e000 fffff801`83a6a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:37:01 2013 (5215F7DD)
fffff801`82a6e000 fffff801`82ae6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sun Nov 09 21:58:13 2014 (546029C5)
fffff801`84c76000 fffff801`84e61000   netr28ux netr28ux.sys Fri Sep 28 06:54:34 2012 (506581EA)
fffff801`83012000 fffff801`83026000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:25 2013 (5215F8A9)
fffff801`83d33000 fffff801`83d3f000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:22 2013 (5215F82E)
fffff801`83d25000 fffff801`83d33000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Oct 28 22:46:03 2014 (545054EB)
fffff800`f9e8d000 fffff800`fa621000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sun Mar 22 18:26:46 2015 (550F41A6)
fffff801`82c46000 fffff801`82e40000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Oct 10 20:35:55 2014 (54387B6B)
fffff801`83421000 fffff801`8342a000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`83bbf000 fffff801`83bf3000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Oct 09 13:02:27 2014 (5436BFA3)
fffff801`83e81000 fffff801`848b9000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Apr 08 16:32:37 2015 (55259065)
fffff801`8583d000 fffff801`85847000   NvStreamKms NvStreamKms.sys Tue Mar 17 02:19:52 2015 (5507C788)
fffff801`83c5d000 fffff801`83c6a000   nvvad64v nvvad64v.sys Thu Nov 20 10:33:54 2014 (546E09E2)
fffff801`84f84000 fffff801`84ff8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Tue Oct 28 22:45:41 2014 (545054D5)
fffff801`83afc000 fffff801`83b26000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Oct 28 22:45:30 2014 (545054CA)
fffff801`829b7000 fffff801`829cf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Wed Oct 08 03:34:42 2014 (5434E912)
fffff801`82946000 fffff801`8298e000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Jul 24 07:45:24 2014 (53D0F1D4)
fffff801`8287e000 fffff801`82886000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff801`82886000 fffff801`82895000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff801`82e5c000 fffff801`82e6c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff801`8299b000 fffff801`829b7000   pdc      pdc.sys      Wed Oct 15 00:34:24 2014 (543DF950)
fffff801`854f0000 fffff801`85599000   peauth   peauth.sys   Sat Feb 22 07:09:37 2014 (53089381)
fffff801`84af9000 fffff801`84b40000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:35 2014 (5450550B)
fffff801`82521000 fffff801`82536000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Sep 14 09:57:19 2013 (52346B3F)
fffff801`83b4f000 fffff801`83bbf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Dec 17 02:21:22 2013 (52AFFB72)
fffff801`84bbd000 fffff801`84bc8000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:52 2013 (5215F84C)
fffff801`83516000 fffff801`8355c000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:40 2014 (53089474)
fffff801`84c14000 fffff801`84c2c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff801`848e9000 fffff801`84992000   Rt630x64 Rt630x64.sys Tue Jun 12 09:37:53 2012 (4FD74631)
fffff801`85599000 fffff801`855a4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff801`849f0000 fffff801`849fd000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff801`83dcc000 fffff801`83de6000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:08 2013 (5215F898)
fffff801`82800000 fffff801`82869000   spaceport spaceport.sys Tue Oct 28 22:47:03 2014 (54505527)
fffff801`8596a000 fffff801`859f8000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Jul 24 07:43:27 2014 (53D0F15F)
fffff801`858bd000 fffff801`8596a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Wed Oct 08 03:33:30 2014 (5434E8CA)
fffff801`855a4000 fffff801`855e7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jun 27 02:22:21 2014 (53AD0D9D)
fffff801`82b03000 fffff801`82b61000   storport storport.sys Wed Sep 24 22:47:07 2014 (5423822B)
fffff801`84bbb000 fffff801`84bbc600   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:47:41 2014 (5450554D)
fffff801`8308c000 fffff801`832f8000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Nov 09 21:59:03 2014 (546029F7)
fffff801`855e7000 fffff801`855f9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:59 2014 (53183DBF)
fffff801`83046000 fffff801`83054000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Aug 22 07:39:01 2013 (5215F855)
fffff801`83026000 fffff801`83046000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff801`824ff000 fffff801`82521000   tm       tm.sys       Thu Aug 22 07:39:33 2013 (5215F875)
fffff960`006c9000 fffff960`006d2000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff801`85800000 fffff801`8582d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:35:45 2013 (5215F791)
fffff801`83dbb000 fffff801`83dcc000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:59 2013 (5215F853)
fffff801`85847000 fffff801`85851000   umpass   umpass.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:58 2013 (5215F852)
fffff801`84e7c000 fffff801`84ea3000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Jul 24 07:44:51 2014 (53D0F1B3)
fffff801`84bd8000 fffff801`84be4000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat May 31 02:31:17 2014 (53897735)
fffff801`849d8000 fffff801`849f0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat May 31 02:29:54 2014 (538976E2)
fffff801`84a00000 fffff801`84a6a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Jul 24 07:45:29 2014 (53D0F1D9)
fffff801`84992000 fffff801`8499f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:27 2013 (5215F86F)
fffff801`83e00000 fffff801`83e6f000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat May 31 02:30:25 2014 (53897701)
fffff801`8298e000 fffff801`8299b000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:49 2013 (5215F849)
fffff801`82869000 fffff801`8287e000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:53 2013 (5215F889)
fffff801`82799000 fffff801`827f8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff801`834c7000 fffff801`83516000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Wed Jun 18 18:41:28 2014 (53A21598)
fffff801`84e61000 fffff801`84e6e000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:00 2013 (5215F854)
fffff801`83b26000 fffff801`83b3e000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:05 2013 (5215F81D)
fffff801`85374000 fffff801`85382000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:36:15 2013 (5215F7AF)
fffff801`83800000 fffff801`83812000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:39 2014 (530894AF)
fffff801`82696000 fffff801`82765000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:56 2013 (5215F850)
fffff801`82a2b000 fffff801`82a6e000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Fri Jan 30 05:20:58 2015 (54CB5B0A)
fffff801`82765000 fffff801`82776000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff801`85851000 fffff801`85870000   WdNisDrv WdNisDrv.sys Fri Jan 30 05:21:48 2015 (54CB5B3C)
fffff801`8248f000 fffff801`8249d000   werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`83364000 fffff801`83389000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Sun Nov 09 21:57:28 2014 (54602998)
fffff960`00166000 fffff960`0057c000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff801`83e6f000 fffff801`83e79000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff801`82688000 fffff801`82692000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff801`82a00000 fffff801`82a2b000   Wof      Wof.sys      Thu Mar 13 04:27:29 2014 (53216BF1)
fffff801`8278e000 fffff801`82799000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:40 2013 (5215F87C)

Unloaded modules:
fffff801`83415000 fffff801`83421000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff801`83389000 fffff801`833a6000   dump_amd_sat
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
fffff801`833a6000 fffff801`833bc000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00016000
fffff801`83d71000 fffff801`83d82000   dam.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff801`8292e000 fffff801`8293c000   WdBoot.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff801`83582000 fffff801`8358e000   hwpolicy.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   2015 May 07 15:23:07 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I experienced 2 crashes while playing BUT I was able to play A LOT before I got any kind of crash. I got a black screen for a moment once, but It went away quickly. It seems tough my crashes are becoming less frequent. These 2 seemed really random, and I believe the second crash was kinda aftermath of the first one.
First one was: "DRIVER_IRQ_LESS_OR_EQUAR (CLASSPNP.sys)"
Second one was: "SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXPECTION (fltmgr.sys)"
I have never seen these one occur.

EDIT: I decided to run "sfc /scannow" and it found a corrupted files! I'll post he log it made up of it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks to me like it repaired some language pack issues the Extended Linguistic Services (ELS) area.

Both fltmgr.sys and CLASSPNP.sys are native Windows files, Both stops look to be referenced memory issues and both can be caused by hardware issues.



```
Debug session time: Fri May  8 11:08:14.126 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\050815-18656-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17736.amd64fre.winblue_r9.150322-1500
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:52.837
Probably caused by : fltmgr.sys ( fltmgr!FltRequestOperationStatusCallback+406 )
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff8016b493e5e, ffffd00125a228b0, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff8016b493e5e, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: ffffd00125a228b0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchFilterHo
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x3B_fltmgr!FltRequestOperationStatusCallback
BiosVersion = FD
BiosReleaseDate = 02/04/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Fri May  8 11:01:43.339 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\050815-16906-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17736.amd64fre.winblue_r9.150322-1500
System Uptime: 0 days 4:22:28.050
Probably caused by : CLASSPNP.SYS ( CLASSPNP+18d8 )
BugCheck D1, {3, 2, 1, fffff801f97288d8}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff801f97288d8, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  AV_CLASSPNP+18d8
BiosVersion = FD
BiosReleaseDate = 02/04/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 
		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 




AppleCharger.sys            Wed Oct 24 20:51:02 2012 (50888CF6)
EtronHub3.sys               Wed Jul 17 02:23:48 2013 (51E63874)
EtronXHCI.sys               Wed Jul 17 02:23:45 2013 (51E63871)
NvStreamKms.sys             Tue Mar 17 02:19:52 2015 (5507C788)
Rt630x64.sys                Tue Jun 12 09:37:53 2012 (4FD74631)
amd_sata.sys                Tue Sep 23 03:06:57 2014 (54211C11)
amd_xata.sys                Tue Sep 23 03:06:59 2014 (54211C13)
netr28ux.sys                Fri Sep 28 06:54:34 2012 (506581EA)
nvhda64v.sys                Thu Oct  9 13:02:27 2014 (5436BFA3)
nvlddmkm.sys                Wed Apr  8 16:32:37 2015 (55259065)
nvvad64v.sys                Thu Nov 20 10:33:54 2014 (546E09E2)


[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AppleCharger.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]AppleCharger.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=EtronHub3.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]EtronHub3.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=EtronXHCI.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]EtronXHCI.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=NvStreamKms.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]NvStreamKms.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt630x64.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]Rt630x64.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=amd_sata.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]amd_sata.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=amd_xata.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]amd_xata.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=netr28ux.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]netr28ux.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvhda64v.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]nvhda64v.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]nvlddmkm.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=nvvad64v.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]nvvad64v.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
```


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

Could it be caused by my Graphics Card, GeForce 550 Ti? It is pretty old and I've been getting Black Screens and other kind of graphics problems.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

IT could but with all the USB drivers involved I doubt it's the source.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been having way less BSOD than usual, only 1-2 per day and it seems to be consinstent. I tend to get Graphical Errors while playing League of Legends, which cause my Graphics card to shut down and get back on. No idea why. Occasionally there are a lot of these, black screen, shutter and graphical failure. Sometimes there are no sing of this. And sometimes it crashes on BSOD.

But usbohci.sys seems to still be somehow related to these crashes. I've got a big pile of Minidumps now, from Friday to Tuesday. Maybe more will make a link between these?


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

A thing came into my mind....
We had to manually install new USB Drivers when we updated my Motherboard stuff. It didn't seem to properly detect my Wireless Adapter, so we had to install them manually. And I also decided few minutes ago and check from Device Manager to update my USB Drivers and Wireless Adapter. It found updates for Etron USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controllers and ASUS USB-N53 802.11a Network adapter.

Maybe this information is useful in any way?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See what happens with the new drivers.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

Nope, still crashing.
DRIVER_IRQ_LESS_OR_EQUAL (usbohci.sys)
It's this crash report every time.
(I included a big dump of the crashes)


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

Something is now for a week or so making my Graphic Card crash. Screen goes black, and after a quick moment it comes back, reporting something along "Your NVIDIA GeForce 550 Ti Kernel Mode 350.12 had stopped and came back on" type of message.

Maybe these crashes are somehow related to these stopping of my Graphics Card?


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

Also I put on Driver Verifier again, this time while I was browsing videos it suddenly detected violation. It was related to nwifi.sys driver. Something related to Wifi I assume.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a Windows base wifi driver which you should not be setting up verifier for.
Although I don't see nwifi.sys anywhere in the dmps.

The dmps appear to be pointing to mssmbios.sys which is also a MS driver and should not be set up under verifier.

Are you excluding MS drivers when setting up verifier?
How to setup Driver Verifier >http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


```
**************************Wed May 13 16:07:39.673 2015 (UTC - 4:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\30028\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.3.9600.16384 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\051315-19093-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available


************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
OK                                             c:\symbols
Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9600 MP (6 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9600.17736.amd64fre.winblue_r9.150322-1500
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff801`d460c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff801`d48e5850
Debug session time: Wed May 13 16:07:39.673 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:55:55.469
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {91, 0, ffffe000ac002080, 0}

*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mssmbios.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlpGetStackLimits+ee )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000091, A driver switched stacks using a method that is not supported by
	the operating system. The only supported way to extend a kernel
	mode stack is by using KeExpandKernelStackAndCallout.
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: ffffe000ac002080
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_91

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16384 (debuggers(dbg).130821-1623) amd64fre

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  0000000080000001 -- (.exr 0x80000001)
.exr 0x80000001
Cannot read Exception record @ ffffffff80000001

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff801d46d8552 to fffff801d475cca0

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd001`f23f8ec8 fffff801`d46d8552 : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`00000091 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`ac002080 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd001`f23f8ed0 fffff801`d46d4f61 : 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`a65548c0 fffff801`d4924000 fffff801`d460c000 : nt!RtlpGetStackLimits+0xee
ffffd001`f23f8f10 fffff801`d46d945e : ffffd001`f23f9e08 ffffd001`f23f9b10 ffffd001`f23f9e08 00000000`038e33f4 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x61
ffffd001`f23f95e0 fffff801`d47688c2 : 00000000`80000001 fffff680`0001c710 ffffe000`ac002080 fffff801`d465fe5c : nt!KiDispatchException+0x646
ffffd001`f23f9cd0 fffff801`d4767014 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd001`f23fa9d8 ffffe000`00000000 fffff801`d4a5a167 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
ffffd001`f23f9eb0 fffff801`d46d9143 : ffffd001`f23fa9d8 ffffd001`f23fa9d8 ffffd001`f23faa80 00000000`038e33f4 : nt!KiPageFault+0x214
ffffd001`f23fa040 fffff801`d47688c2 : ffffe000`ac002080 ffffd001`f23fa940 00000000`00000000 fffff801`d465f3a7 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x32b
ffffd001`f23fa8a0 fffff801`d4767014 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd001`f6647101 ffffd001`f23faacc : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
ffffd001`f23faa80 00000000`7753d123 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x214
00000000`038e3300 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7753d123


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!RtlpGetStackLimits+ee
fffff801`d46d8552 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!RtlpGetStackLimits+ee

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  550f41a6

IMAGE_VERSION:  6.3.9600.17736

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  ee

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_91_VRF_nt!RtlpGetStackLimits

BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_91_VRF_nt!RtlpGetStackLimits

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:0xc4_91_vrf_nt!rtlpgetstacklimits

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {a08d145b-a4f3-cc61-59aa-06a8a325679a}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
start             end                 module name
fffff801`ac6cb000 fffff801`ac70a000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:14 2013 (5215F826)
fffff801`aa4dd000 fffff801`aa565000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Oct 06 23:29:50 2014 (54335E2E)
fffff801`aa393000 fffff801`aa3ab000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:37:47 2013 (5215F80B)
fffff801`ab600000 fffff801`ab692000   afd      afd.sys      Thu May 29 23:03:01 2014 (5387F4E5)
fffff801`aaa9e000 fffff801`aaab7000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Thu Mar 19 21:56:10 2015 (550B7E3A)
fffff801`aa75d000 fffff801`aa77a000   amd_sata amd_sata.sys Tue Sep 23 03:06:57 2014 (54211C11)
fffff801`aa7d8000 fffff801`aa7e2000   amd_xata amd_xata.sys Tue Sep 23 03:06:59 2014 (54211C13)
fffff801`ac714000 fffff801`ac732000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff801`ab9ef000 fffff801`ab9f7000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Wed Oct 24 20:51:02 2012 (50888CF6)
fffff801`aa71e000 fffff801`aa728000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:40:39 2013 (5215F8B7)
fffff801`aa728000 fffff801`aa75d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:39:38 2013 (5215F87A)
fffff801`ab8d5000 fffff801`ab8e7000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff801`aaff1000 fffff801`aafff000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:02 2014 (5308948A)
fffff801`aaecf000 fffff801`aaed7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`aa0c2000 fffff801`aa0cc000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff801`ad0fe000 fffff801`ad11e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:38 2013 (5215F83E)
fffff960`00855000 fffff960`0088f000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff801`acd6a000 fffff801`acd85000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:40:15 2013 (5215F89F)
fffff801`aaa00000 fffff801`aaa2e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Aug 22 04:46:35 2013 (5215CFEB)
fffff801`aa0cc000 fffff801`aa154000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Dec 05 22:23:28 2014 (548276B0)
fffff801`aad80000 fffff801`aadd6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Wed Oct 08 01:22:07 2014 (5434C9FF)
fffff801`aa029000 fffff801`aa08b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Mar 03 19:51:05 2015 (54F656F9)
fffff801`aa56f000 fffff801`aa5fa000   cng      cng.sys      Sun Mar 29 18:22:05 2015 (55187B0D)
fffff801`ab9de000 fffff801`ab9ed000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:48 2013 (5215F848)
fffff801`ac89f000 fffff801`ac8af000   condrv   condrv.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff801`ab01c000 fffff801`ab031000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff801`aa947000 fffff801`aa9d5000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Oct 28 22:46:49 2014 (54505519)
fffff801`ab9b8000 fffff801`ab9de000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Mar 06 04:22:50 2014 (53183E6A)
fffff801`ab000000 fffff801`ab01c000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:39:47 2013 (5215F883)
fffff801`ac786000 fffff801`ac7a2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Oct 28 22:47:38 2014 (5450554A)
fffff801`acdcb000 fffff801`acde8000   dump_amd_sata dump_amd_sata.sys Tue Sep 23 03:06:57 2014 (54211C11)
fffff801`aca88000 fffff801`aca94000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff801`acde8000 fffff801`acdfe000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:48 2014 (530894B8)
fffff801`ab6e0000 fffff801`ab860000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:45 2014 (54505515)
fffff801`ab872000 fffff801`ab8d5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:30 2014 (54505506)
fffff801`aa7e2000 fffff801`aa7fc000   EhStorClass EhStorClass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:15 2013 (5215F827)
fffff801`ac866000 fffff801`ac89f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff801`aa8c3000 fffff801`aa8d9000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:10 2014 (53089456)
fffff801`aa867000 fffff801`aa8c3000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Aug 25 22:25:16 2014 (53FBF00C)
fffff801`aace0000 fffff801`aaceb000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:33 2013 (5215CFE9)
fffff801`ab332000 fffff801`ab3c7000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Apr 07 18:25:31 2014 (534325DB)
fffff801`ab2a1000 fffff801`ab30d000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sun Nov 09 21:57:40 2014 (546029A4)
fffff801`d4da0000 fffff801`d4e10000   hal      hal.dll      Sun Jun 01 18:49:12 2014 (538BADE8)
fffff801`ac46b000 fffff801`ac484000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu Jul 24 07:45:39 2014 (53D0F1E3)
fffff801`ac800000 fffff801`ac866000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:38:19 2013 (5215F82B)
fffff801`acd06000 fffff801`acd25000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Mar 06 04:24:40 2014 (53183ED8)
fffff801`acd25000 fffff801`acd2cf00   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff801`accf8000 fffff801`acd06000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Mar 06 04:24:14 2014 (53183EBE)
fffff801`ad004000 fffff801`ad0fe000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Feb 23 19:40:28 2015 (54EBC87C)
fffff801`ab3de000 fffff801`ab3ed000   intelpep intelpep.sys Wed Oct 15 02:29:44 2014 (543E1458)
fffff801`acd3b000 fffff801`acd4d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Nov 04 01:54:54 2014 (5458783E)
fffff801`acd2d000 fffff801`acd3b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff801`d38eb000 fffff801`d38f4000   kd       kd.dll       Thu Aug 22 07:40:43 2013 (5215F8BB)
fffff801`ab6d4000 fffff801`ab6df000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:26 2013 (5215F832)
fffff801`ac7a2000 fffff801`ac7f0000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jul 04 08:58:59 2014 (53B6A513)
fffff801`aacb4000 fffff801`aacd0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:47:36 2014 (54505548)
fffff801`aae78000 fffff801`aaea9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sun Jan 11 22:01:17 2015 (54B338FD)
fffff801`ac7f0000 fffff801`ac7f5300   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff801`acdb7000 fffff801`acdcb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:18 2013 (5215F7B2)
fffff801`acd93000 fffff801`acdb7000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Feb 22 07:14:25 2014 (530894A1)
fffff801`aa000000 fffff801`aa01b000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Thu Aug 22 08:39:42 2013 (5216068E)
fffff801`acd85000 fffff801`acd93000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:36:37 2013 (5215F7C5)
fffff801`acd5a000 fffff801`acd6a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff801`acd4d000 fffff801`acd5a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Nov 04 01:54:47 2014 (54587837)
fffff801`aa703000 fffff801`aa71e000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Oct 06 21:18:16 2014 (54333F58)
fffff801`ad11e000 fffff801`ad135000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:45:31 2014 (545054CB)
fffff801`ad135000 fffff801`ad1a2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Wed Oct 08 03:32:08 2014 (5434E878)
fffff801`ac5ac000 fffff801`ac5f7000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:36 2014 (53183DA8)
fffff801`ad1a2000 fffff801`ad1da000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Sep 27 00:59:28 2014 (54264430)
fffff801`ab8fb000 fffff801`ab907000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`aa40e000 fffff801`aa418000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff801`aa154000 fffff801`aa1b1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:39:22 2013 (5215F86A)
fffff801`ab9ac000 fffff801`ab9b8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff801`ab3c7000 fffff801`ab3de000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:40:28 2013 (5215F8AC)
fffff801`aaeda000 fffff801`aaff1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Feb 02 19:03:15 2015 (54D01043)
fffff801`aca74000 fffff801`aca88000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:37:34 2013 (5215F7FE)
fffff801`ac600000 fffff801`ac60b000   NdisVirtualBus NdisVirtualBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:25 2013 (5215F7B9)
fffff801`ad1da000 fffff801`ad1f7000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Tue Oct 28 22:45:16 2014 (545054BC)
fffff801`ab981000 fffff801`ab992000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:47:23 2014 (5450553B)
fffff801`ab935000 fffff801`ab981000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:37:01 2013 (5215F7DD)
fffff801`aae00000 fffff801`aae78000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sun Nov 09 21:58:13 2014 (546029C5)
fffff801`aca9f000 fffff801`accc4000   netr28ux netr28ux.sys Wed Oct 08 07:50:37 2014 (5435250D)
fffff801`ab8e7000 fffff801`ab8fb000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:25 2013 (5215F8A9)
fffff801`ab9a0000 fffff801`ab9ac000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:22 2013 (5215F82E)
fffff801`ab992000 fffff801`ab9a0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Oct 28 22:46:03 2014 (545054EB)
fffff801`d460c000 fffff801`d4da0000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sun Mar 22 18:26:46 2015 (550F41A6)
fffff801`aaaba000 fffff801`aacb4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Oct 10 20:35:55 2014 (54387B6B)
fffff801`aaec6000 fffff801`aaecf000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`ac9ae000 fffff801`ac9e2000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Oct 09 13:02:27 2014 (5436BFA3)
fffff801`aba33000 fffff801`ac46b000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Apr 08 16:32:37 2015 (55259065)
fffff801`ae173000 fffff801`ae17d000   NvStreamKms NvStreamKms.sys Tue Mar 17 02:19:52 2015 (5507C788)
fffff801`ac732000 fffff801`ac73f000   nvvad64v nvvad64v.sys Thu Nov 20 10:33:54 2014 (546E09E2)
fffff801`aca00000 fffff801`aca74000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Tue Oct 28 22:45:41 2014 (545054D5)
fffff801`ab692000 fffff801`ab6bc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Oct 28 22:45:30 2014 (545054CA)
fffff801`aa489000 fffff801`aa4a1000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Wed Oct 08 03:34:42 2014 (5434E912)
fffff801`aa418000 fffff801`aa460000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Jul 24 07:45:24 2014 (53D0F1D4)
fffff801`aa6ec000 fffff801`aa6f4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff801`aa6f4000 fffff801`aa703000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff801`aacd0000 fffff801`aace0000   pcw      pcw.sys      Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff801`aa46d000 fffff801`aa489000   pdc      pdc.sys      Wed Oct 15 00:34:24 2014 (543DF950)
fffff801`ad2c7000 fffff801`ad370000   peauth   peauth.sys   Sat Feb 22 07:09:37 2014 (53089381)
fffff801`ac73f000 fffff801`ac786000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Oct 28 22:46:35 2014 (5450550B)
fffff801`aa0ad000 fffff801`aa0c2000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Sep 14 09:57:19 2013 (52346B3F)
fffff801`aaa2e000 fffff801`aaa9e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Dec 17 02:21:22 2013 (52AFFB72)
fffff801`ac60d000 fffff801`ac618000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:52 2013 (5215F84C)
fffff801`aad3a000 fffff801`aad80000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:40 2014 (53089474)
fffff801`ac9e2000 fffff801`ac9fa000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff801`ac50b000 fffff801`ac59f000   Rt630x64 Rt630x64.sys Fri May 10 05:59:08 2013 (518CC4EC)
fffff801`ad370000 fffff801`ad37b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff801`ac6be000 fffff801`ac6cb000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff801`ac6a4000 fffff801`ac6be000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:08 2013 (5215F898)
fffff801`aa60f000 fffff801`aa678000   spaceport spaceport.sys Tue Oct 28 22:47:03 2014 (54505527)
fffff801`ae0b8000 fffff801`ae146000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Jul 24 07:43:27 2014 (53D0F15F)
fffff801`ad200000 fffff801`ad2ad000   srv2     srv2.sys     Wed Oct 08 03:33:30 2014 (5434E8CA)
fffff801`ad37b000 fffff801`ad3be000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jun 27 02:22:21 2014 (53AD0D9D)
fffff801`aa77a000 fffff801`aa7d8000   storport storport.sys Wed Sep 24 22:47:07 2014 (5423822B)
fffff801`ac60b000 fffff801`ac60c600   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Oct 28 22:47:41 2014 (5450554D)
fffff801`ab035000 fffff801`ab2a1000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Nov 09 21:59:03 2014 (546029F7)
fffff801`ad3be000 fffff801`ad3d0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:59 2014 (53183DBF)
fffff801`ab927000 fffff801`ab935000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Aug 22 07:39:01 2013 (5215F855)
fffff801`ab907000 fffff801`ab927000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff801`aa08b000 fffff801`aa0ad000   tm       tm.sys       Thu Aug 22 07:39:33 2013 (5215F875)
fffff960`00750000 fffff960`00759000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff801`ae146000 fffff801`ae173000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:35:45 2013 (5215F791)
fffff801`ac4d9000 fffff801`ac50b000   ucx01000 ucx01000.sys Tue Oct 07 01:00:55 2014 (54337387)
fffff801`aadec000 fffff801`aadfd000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:59 2013 (5215F853)
fffff801`ae19c000 fffff801`ae1a6000   umpass   umpass.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:58 2013 (5215F852)
fffff801`accd1000 fffff801`accf8000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Jul 24 07:44:51 2014 (53D0F1B3)
fffff801`ac92a000 fffff801`ac936000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat May 31 02:31:17 2014 (53897735)
fffff801`ac68c000 fffff801`ac6a4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat May 31 02:29:54 2014 (538976E2)
fffff801`ac8c0000 fffff801`ac92a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Jul 24 07:45:29 2014 (53D0F1D9)
fffff801`ac936000 fffff801`ac9ae000   UsbHub3  UsbHub3.sys  Mon Mar 16 23:34:24 2015 (5507A0C0)
fffff801`ac59f000 fffff801`ac5ac000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:27 2013 (5215F86F)
fffff801`ac61d000 fffff801`ac68c000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat May 31 02:30:25 2014 (53897701)
fffff801`ac484000 fffff801`ac4d9000   USBXHCI  USBXHCI.SYS  Tue Oct 07 01:00:56 2014 (54337388)
fffff801`aa460000 fffff801`aa46d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:49 2013 (5215F849)
fffff801`aa23f000 fffff801`aa2b3000   VerifierExt VerifierExt.sys Sat Sep 14 07:40:56 2013 (52344B48)
fffff801`aa678000 fffff801`aa68d000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:53 2013 (5215F889)
fffff801`aa68d000 fffff801`aa6ec000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff801`aaceb000 fffff801`aad3a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Wed Jun 18 18:41:28 2014 (53A21598)
fffff801`accc4000 fffff801`accd1000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:00 2013 (5215F854)
fffff801`ab6bc000 fffff801`ab6d4000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:05 2013 (5215F81D)
fffff801`ac8af000 fffff801`ac8bd000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:36:15 2013 (5215F7AF)
fffff801`ab860000 fffff801`ab872000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:39 2014 (530894AF)
fffff801`aa2b3000 fffff801`aa382000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:56 2013 (5215F850)
fffff801`aa904000 fffff801`aa947000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Fri Jan 30 05:20:58 2015 (54CB5B0A)
fffff801`aa382000 fffff801`aa393000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff801`ae17d000 fffff801`ae19c000   WdNisDrv WdNisDrv.sys Fri Jan 30 05:21:48 2015 (54CB5B3C)
fffff801`aa01b000 fffff801`aa029000   werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`ab30d000 fffff801`ab332000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Sun Nov 09 21:57:28 2014 (54602998)
fffff960`00174000 fffff960`0058b000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Apr 13 18:47:38 2015 (552C478A)
fffff801`ac70a000 fffff801`ac714000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff801`aa565000 fffff801`aa56f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff801`aa8d9000 fffff801`aa904000   Wof      Wof.sys      Thu Mar 13 04:27:29 2014 (53216BF1)
fffff801`aa3ab000 fffff801`aa3b6000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:40 2013 (5215F87C)

Unloaded modules:
fffff801`ab3ed000 fffff801`ab3f9000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff801`aaea9000 fffff801`aaec6000   dump_amd_sat
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
fffff801`aadd6000 fffff801`aadec000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00016000
fffff801`ab9de000 fffff801`ab9ef000   dam.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff801`aa400000 fffff801`aa40e000   WdBoot.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff801`ab3ed000 fffff801`ab3f9000   hwpolicy.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   2015 May 13 17:41:11 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2015 May 13 17:41:11 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2015 May 13 17:41:11 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

There was no "Concurrency Stress Test" when selecting settings (I have Windows 8.1).
BUT I did have an extra setting on last time: "DDI Compliance Checking (additional)", maybe that is why it detected a wrong file?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That has nothing to do with selecting non Microsoft drivers in the provider list?


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I have 0 Microsoft Drivers selected, I have every non-Microsoft driver selected.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I experienced a crash, but it wasn't the Verifier.
"DRIVER_IRQ_LESS_OR_EQUAL (usbohci.sys).
So it doesn't seem to be any 3rd application driver.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

And like I said, my screen is going black for couple of seconds randomly, mostly while playing games. Then on the bottom left I get a message"*Display driver stopped responding and has recovered*", "*Display Driver NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 350.12 stopped responding and has successfully recovered,*".
It has also crashed twice while the screen was black without any blue screen, computer just restarted.


----------



## MonkeyBussiness (Apr 27, 2015)

I've recently gotten quite many crashes, which are not towards usbohci.sys, these are more like BAD_POOL_HEADER, REFERENCE_BY_POINTER and MEMEORY_MANAGEMENT, but there was 1 usbohci.sys driver one.

And I recently got a HUGE wave of crashes. My computer shut down after I had played Minecraft with REFERENCE_BY_POINTER crash, and then it just kept crashing over and over while it tried to restart, and it didn't create any Minidumps for those. I had to keep my computer shut for about 3-5 minutes for it to finally properly launch.

Is this indication of my computer possibly overheating, or should I include that 1 dump I got?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Overheating is possible but you should be able to monitor that with either the bios utility or HWM


----------



## mdelaney911 (Oct 7, 2009)

uninstall the 550ti and reinstall it with latest drivers. I had similar issues with it when i upgraded to win 8.1 and now 10. had to reinstall the video card each time. there seems to be an issue with the drivers not overwriting or updating correctly.


----------



## kipaqra (Nov 11, 2011)

I have to admit that BSOD can occur at any memory location, whether its onchip cache, secondary caches, system RAM, or graphics card ram so a ram tester probably wont replicate the same fault.

I have had experience of the BSOD mainly when something physical has changed in a system. Has a new graphics card been installed, RAM upgraded or a similar upgrade performed.

If that is the case, remove all drivers, remove the item, power down, then install older item and try game again.

Then re-insert upgrade, re-install driver.


----------

